# Might as well get it going....... Driveler #142



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

THanks Keebs, I was gonna start one.  Then i remember, I retired from starting drivelers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

for those waiting on Saturday


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> THanks Keebs, I was gonna start one.  Then i remember, I retired from starting drivelers


No One retires from that!  We may take breaks, but it's open to all...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mornin Sexies.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

and another!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

hdm03 is thinking bout how to type around the censor


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Sexies.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I thought you'd like my picks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I thought you'd like my picks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Sexies.



Good morning to you too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

Keebs adn Mrs H be in a good mood today.  They arent being crabby.
Didnt rain yesterday, felt good to cut my grass


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs adn Mrs H be in a good mood today.  They arent being crabby.
> Didnt rain yesterday, felt good to cut my grass



They are, i need to work wif them.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs adn Mrs H be in a good mood today.  They arent being crabby.
> Didnt rain yesterday, felt good to cut my grass


I was so glad we got ours cut this weekend before any rain!


mudracing101 said:


> They are, i need to work wif them.


we'd never get anything accomplished........... well, work wise......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They are, i need to work wif them.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

didn't work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

someone needs to loan hdm03- some dial soap for his potty mouf


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> didn't work



Them censors don't play.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

I gots to go to the Office Depot. Ya'll need anything


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hushpuppies daddy....


----------



## DeltaHalo (Sep 10, 2014)

Ain't nobody got time for that....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots to go to the Office Depot. Ya'll need anything



I need some papermate pens with the 1.6 tips and paper for the CC machine.  Thanks maam


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2014)

DeltaHalo said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that....



One person got it


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots to go to the Office Depot. Ya'll need anything



I really do need a new mouse.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2014)

homo3


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

yes?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2014)

oh nothing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

hdm03 might can fix your mouse....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> oh nothing


smoooooth....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 might can fix your mouse....



he cant fix the clock


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> he cant fix the clock



informed me via Pm that the parts were outdated adn no longer in production.  He was just to scared to tell Nic that.

hdm03=scared of nic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

man i just got worried bout Nic.  I thought he done boiled some frogs down and made jelly out of em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hushpuppies daddy....





DeltaHalo said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man i just got worried bout Nic.  I thought he done boiled some frogs down and made jelly out of em.





It might not be the very best, but it ranks right up there in the top five best jellies, jams, and preserves to me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It might not be the very best, but it ranks right up there in the top five best jellies, jams, and preserves to me.



oh, once i read it REALLY was it sounded good.  The name, and coming from you, had me concerned at first


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 10, 2014)

Say WHAT????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Say WHAT????



Yup, sho nuff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

Hilsman is here.. he be lurkin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

lab X is still here.  i bet hes pretty chilled out..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Irish coffee or else!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

what's goin on in heah?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

looks kinda quiet in here keebs.  the driveler been kinda dull for a spell now.  we need someone to inject some life back into it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Irish coffee or else!



TARZAN back in da house!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

while cutting grass last night i did a good deed.  Our neighbor has got some physical issues with his legs.  Nice guy, has to walk with those walking sticks that you put your arm thru.  WEll, he motioned for me yesterday while cutting grass.  He needed me to put the cover back on his access hole to his house.   Gave him my number and told me to call anytime he needed something, dont be too prideful.  Not tooting my own horn but helping folks makes me feel good.  Kinda made my day


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks kinda quiet in here keebs.  the driveler been kinda dull for a spell now.  we need someone to inject some life back into it





Kinda like Sheriff Justice, I ain`t got time for dat right now. Tended stuff out at the barn, gettin` things ready for winter, foolin` with the garden, easin` off into the swamp from time to time, cleanin` up my freshwater tackle, gettin` the river boat ready for huntin`, makin`sure my rifles are good to go. When I take a frequent break, I check in and look around.  

Fixin` to be some of the best times of the year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Boom Boom=good deeder.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Nic=lovin Fall/Winter


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> TARZAN back in da house!



 Fogot.......Thanks fo remindin me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Kinda like Sheriff Justice, I ain`t got time for dat right now. Tended stuff out at the barn, gettin` things ready for winter, foolin` with the garden, easin` off into the swamp from time to time, cleanin` up my freshwater tackle, gettin` the river boat ready for huntin`, makin`sure my rifles are good to go. When I take a frequent break, I check in and look around.
> 
> Fixin` to be some of the best times of the year.



gotta agree with ya there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nic=lovin Fall/Winter





Yes Ma`am! Oh yea, fixin` to be puttin` up pear preserves too, enough to last till next year. Forgot about that.

Just got up from the table. Everything on the plate was grown within a mile of the house, and prepared by us. Workin` on 90% self sufficiency.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Nic = makin me hungry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Nic + plate pics = flingin a cravin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Nic = fresh homegrown vittles


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Chief = irish coffee and 2 cookies on plane don't cut it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

i be hungry too Jeff..  Nic didnt make it any better either..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fogot.......Thanks fo remindin me!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

hfh = tooting his on horn


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

hfh = tooter


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

tooter = made me giggle


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> tooter = made me giggle



giggle=toot?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ya'll the tootin bunch I eva saw.



=no toot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

no toot = chuckle


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Irish coffee or else!


There's my Chief!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks kinda quiet in here keebs.  the driveler been kinda dull for a spell now.  we need someone to inject some life back into it


well, he just got back, problem solved!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> TARZAN back in da house!


  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> while cutting grass last night i did a good deed.  Our neighbor has got some physical issues with his legs.  Nice guy, has to walk with those walking sticks that you put your arm thru.  WEll, he motioned for me yesterday while cutting grass.  He needed me to put the cover back on his access hole to his house.   Gave him my number and told me to call anytime he needed something, dont be too prideful.  Not tooting my own horn but helping folks makes me feel good.  Kinda made my day


 nice to help others out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> There's my Chief!
> 
> well, he just got back, problem solved!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Jeff C. = loves dancin nanners


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Keebs had my nanner dancing this mornin wiff ol' Tone Loc.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

my nanner dances all da time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Ham sammich wiff pepperjack and tater chips.....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Hump Day!



Thanks.......that means a lot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

baby is sick.. again.. ugh...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

stomach virus....  YAY :/


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

lms got it too...  they gonna blow da house up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Dats not good Louie. :/


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

they didnt put him on anything just let it run it course


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

stomach bug = no likey


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

LMS + Gage = a lot of toots


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Got Hump Day knocked u................out. 
It's all down hill from hera. 
 for LMS and Lil Louie
Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

me=cast iron stomach


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> they didnt put him on anything just let it run it course


Just make sure neither of them get dehydrated!  LilD wound up in the horspital due to that twice when she was little......... yeah, I learned my lesson the hard way, but she never would take pedialite.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> LMS + Gage = a lot of toots




toot ing


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got Hump Day knocked u................out.
> It's all down hill from hera.
> for LMS and Lil Louie
> Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2014)

Momma's in the hospital, my car is broke down in the shop already and my hours have been cut so much I don't have the money for it. Some times ya just gotta laugh right?

Sittin here waitin to get the septic tank pump cuz it blew its cap...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

slip said:


> Momma's in the hospital, my car is broke down in the shop already and my hours have been cut so much I don't have the money for it. Some times ya just gotta laugh right?
> 
> Sittin here waitin to get the septic tank pump cuz it blew its cap...



This too shall pass.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

slip said:


> Momma's in the hospital, my car is broke down in the shop already and my hours have been cut so much I don't have the money for it. Some times ya just gotta laugh right?
> 
> Sittin here waitin to get the septic tank pump cuz it blew its cap...


Dang slip, when it rains, it pours!  Hope your Mom gets better soon, send her my well wishes, please!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> This too shall pass.


that's my line!  but it is so true!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dang slip, when it rains, it pours!  Hope your Mom gets better soon, send her my well wishes, please!
> 
> that's my line!  but it is so true!



yes it is.  Sometimes you gotta hit the bottom before you can find the top.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes it is.  Sometimes you gotta hit the bottom before you can find the top.



bOOM bOOM = philosopher 

Hope things improve, slipster! 

Well wishes to Mom from Jag and me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes it is.  Sometimes you gotta hit the bottom before you can find the top.


And it can & will happen more than once........... 
LOVE the avatar!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2014)

Keebs, I`ll be helpin` teach a primitive skills class Saturday, so leave the rattler at home. That`ll give us a good reason to come over and visit for a spell.

Cody, sorry about your Mama and run of bad luck. Hang in in there, little Brother.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> And it can & will happen more than once...........
> LOVE the avatar!



aint that the truth.  
One things for sure.  if you dont let the bad times keep you down you rebound a better, more educated person


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I`ll be helpin` teach a primitive skills class Saturday, so leave the rattler at home. That`ll give us a good reason to come over and visit for a spell.
> 
> Cody, sorry about your Mama and run of bad luck. Hang in in there, little Brother.


Sure thing........... I'll get you a pic of it tonight and send it to you.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint that the truth.
> One things for sure.  if you dont let the bad times keep you down you rebound a better, more educated person


Preach on, brotha, preach on!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Sure thing........... I'll get you a pic of it tonight and send it to you.
> 
> Preach on, brotha, preach on!



im old in my young age, what can i say.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Sure thing........... I'll get you a pic of it tonight and send it to you.
> 
> Preach on, brotha, preach on!





Thanks! Send it to me and also post it here. If it`s on my phone, I can`t get it off there no more.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im old in my young age, what can i say.





Nicodemus said:


> Thanks! Send it to me and also post it here. If it`s on my phone, I can`t get it off there no more.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

Nic, I just have a hard time picturing you with a smart phone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

mud will be along shortly to tell us bye. hes nice like that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

keebs is gonna say bye bye soon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

quack will drop in, take 2 ours to read back and then say something.. I aint sure quack is literate.  Then again, maybe he struggles to read my typing


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, I just have a hard time picturing you with a smart phone.





I don`t have a smart phone. Mine is one of those waterproof, shockproof, and dustproof phones.  Plus, it`s a flip phone. 

I have no desire for one of those smartphones. This one I got has features I haven`t learned to use in the 3 years I`ve had it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t have a smart phone. Mine is one of those waterproof, shockproof, and dustproof phones.  Plus, it`s a flip phone.
> 
> I have no desire for one of those smartphones. This one I got has features I haven`t learned to use in the 3 years I`ve had it.





Dont feel bad Nic, I havent figured out everything on my phone and its an old slide phone.  Id like to have a smart phone from time to time but others, not so much.  I have a feeling ill end up getting one in october.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack will drop in, take 2 ours to read back and then say something.. I aint sure quack is literate.  Then again, maybe he struggles to read my typing


Quack don't read back...........


Nicodemus said:


> I don`t have a smart phone. Mine is one of those waterproof, shockproof, and dustproof phones.  Plus, it`s a flip phone.
> 
> I have no desire for one of those smartphones. This one I got has features I haven`t learned to use in the 3 years I`ve had it.


 Motorolla, that's the way we roll!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2014)

Welp, 'bout time to make my rounds & lock the office up........... ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Quack don't read back...........
> 
> Motorolla, that's the way we roll!





Casio G Zone Raven. The one I had before this one was the Rock. It was a better phone, but the battery finally quit takin` a charge.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

My mom had an OLD nokia.  I swear that thing was tough as an anvil!.  Its prolly 15 years old and would still work if she had a charger


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

hdm03 has an old Zac Morris phone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud will be along shortly to tell us bye. Hes nice like that



rong!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2014)

Gonna knock these 12hrs out !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2014)

Be over fore you know it Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My mom had an OLD nokia.  I swear that thing was tough as an anvil!.  Its prolly 15 years old and would still work if she had a charger



That's what I got. You making fun of me. Best things in life aint things.I'm scared to get one of them smart phones. It'l take your life from ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

All alone...... what to do


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

I bet Billy gone get banded for long, he gets in an aweful lot of trouble.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Would somebody Paleeze turn the music up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Buncha slackers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Fine.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

I gotz an iphone 5s.........company pays for it; if it wasn't for that I would still have my 90's bag phone!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

i see bamer down there


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

he sent me a PM asking me to me an admin


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

we'll see


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2014)

i don't want bad luck like bamer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i don't want bad luck like bamer






Pookie had crap luck LOOOOOOOONG before he became an admin !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie had crap luck LOOOOOOOONG before he became an admin !!



ain't that da troof!!!! 

Lawd, please help me survive the next four days of call. The first three have hurt me something fierce!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> ain't that da troof!!!!
> 
> Lawd, please help me survive the next four days of call. The first three have hurt me something fierce!





Gonna burn a dayz vacation Saturday to shoot birds and DVR some foosball !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie had crap luck LOOOOOOOONG before he became an admin !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna burn a dayz vacation Saturday to shoot birds and DVR some foosball !!


Are you shooting birds in Dublin??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Are you shooting birds in Dublin??





Naw, going back to Monticello.  Can I borrow one of yo doggies ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, going back to Monticello.  Can I borrow one of yo doggies ???


One is at the trainer, and one is going with me!!............Going to pick out my Baby girl this weekend!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> One is at the trainer, and one is going with me!!............Going to pick out my Baby girl this weekend!!





Yo lil black baybay gurl !!! 




You should name her . . .
















Dawn!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo lil black baybay gurl !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At this time it will be "Oak Points Annie Get You're Gun".... Call name Mozee!!


She will not be named Doo Doo!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> At this time it will be "Oak Points Annie Get You're Gun".... Call name Mozee!!
> 
> 
> She will not be named Doo Doo!!





"Mozee??"  I kinda like that, where'd you get that from ??









Not as good as Doo Doo Dawn . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Mozee??"  I kinda like that, where'd you get that from ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Annie Oakley's real name  was Phoebe Ann Moses.........Annie professed that her last name was pronounced Mozee!!!.........Look it up on Wikipedia...........We were going to go with Oakley........But we know too many dogs with the name Oakley!!........Wanted a unique name for the dog!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2014)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2014)

Real quiet in here tonight Ruttn. Think it is safe to sneak out?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Real quiet in here tonight Ruttn. Think it is safe to sneak out?



Yep!!!......Time to let my head hit the pillow!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2014)

That is where I am headed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Annie Oakley's real name  was Phoebe Ann Moses.........Annie professed that her last name was pronounced Mozee!!!.........Look it up on Wikipedia...........We were going to go with Oakley........But we know too many dogs with the name Oakley!!........Wanted a unique name for the dog!!





Cool !!!  Never knew that !!  Mozee sounds kinda French, gonna call her Mo fo short ??  






Can't get any mo unique than Doo Doo . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2014)

It is Friday eve and the coffee is ready to open your eyes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Friday eve and the coffee is ready to open your eyes





Moanin GW, 'bout gottanudder one whupped, ain't coming back til Sunday night !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2014)

Well I see that Gobblin and Quack surely aren't getting any sleep.

HAPPY THURSDAY to all of you drivelers.  It is time to shake a leg and get a move on.

Yep, pass the coffee so that I can get fully awake.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry but I just couldn't help myself last night when this opportunity arose!!!!  

See post # 12 of this thread!!!!  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=816395


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Sorry but I just couldn't help myself last night when this opportunity arose!!!!
> 
> See post # 12 of this thread!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=816395





Can't see the pic at work, will check it out at home!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

Ya'll don't forget, 13 yrs ago today those ragheaded camel humpers invaded the greatest nation in the world, killing thousands of innocent citizens, police officers and firemen.


I pray to the good Lord that never happens again on our soil, or anywhere else.



I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't try something today.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll don't forget, 13 yrs ago today those ragheaded camel humpers invaded the greatest nation in the world, killing thousands of innocent citizens, police officers and firemen.
> 
> 
> I pray to the good Lord that never happens again on our soil, or anywhere else.
> ...



I hope it doesn't either, but I wouldn't put it pass them to try it today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I see that Gobblin and Quack surely aren't getting any sleep.
> 
> HAPPY THURSDAY to all of you drivelers.  It is time to shake a leg and get a move on.
> 
> Yep, pass the coffee so that I can get fully awake.



I even saw the white screen of death this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I even saw the white screen of death this morning.










'Bout like one of Pookie's seein Jesus moments !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout like one of Pookie's seein Jesus moments !!



He is so far out in front on the seein moments I can't even hear the screams.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yep, it must be a bunch of slackers and sleepy-heads out there this morning so I decided to be  KANG for a change since I do have that opportunity very often. 




gobbleinwoods said:


> I even saw the white screen of death this morning.




Gobblin, I saw that myself again back a couple of weeks ago.     Yep, I was all dressed up and NO Where to go that morning for sure.  

One thing for sure, I am really glad that someone here decided to perform the nightly updates somewhat earlier during the night than in the past.   





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout like one of Pookie's seein Jesus moments !!



Quack, you are very perceptive in NOT holding hands with Bama during some of his "come to Jesus" moments because some of those moments probably had some "shocking details involved !!!   






gobbleinwoods said:


> He is so far out in front on the seein moments I can't even hear the screams.




Gobblin, are what you trying to say is that Bama is up to about his #46 "come to Jesus" moment and you might still be back somewhere around # 4 or maybe #6 moment on your list.  Yep, Bama surely has the market captured on those kinds of moments.  I think that the saying, "that is an accident looking for a place to happen" kind of fits Bama on occasion .....especially during his fishing escapades!!!     Of course, I really like how he has this love affair with Ameristep products too.  Honestly, if there was a book in regards to Bama life moments, I bet it would be a best seller.  I know that I would purchase a copy and read it from cover to cover.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

Mernin boyz and gurlz!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

morning kids


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> One is at the trainer, and one is going with me!!............Going to pick out my Baby girl this weekend!!



Speakin of a Baby girl, my daughter and her boyfriend came by with a beautiful male Mutt baby last night they just got. Take a black lab and ads brown brindle throughout from head to toe and that's what it looked like, beautiful lil mutt. Looked like it would probly be a 90-100 lber when mature. They named him Bert/Burt.   



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll don't forget, 13 yrs ago today those ragheaded camel humpers invaded the greatest nation in the world, killing thousands of innocent citizens, police officers and firemen.
> 
> 
> I pray to the good Lord that never happens again on our soil, or anywhere else.
> ...



While our CIC and his advisers stand around twiddling their thumbs. 

Never forget!   



gobbleinwoods said:


> He is so far out in front on the seein moments I can't even hear the screams.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning kids



Mornin bOOM bOOM.....how's Gage and LMS?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of a Baby girl, my daughter and her boyfriend came by with a beautiful male Mutt baby last night they just got. Take a black lab and ads brown brindle throughout from head to toe and that's what it looked like, beautiful lil mutt. Looked like it would probly be a 90-100 lber when mature. They named him Bert/Burt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sounds like a Plott Hound, maybe a Catahoula. If it`s either one, it`ll be fine dog. Gritty too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bOOM bOOM.....how's Gage and LMS?


Gage is great.  LMS is ok, just tired and grumpy


Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like a Plott Hound, maybe a Catahoula. If it`s either one, it`ll be fine dog. Gritty too.



We had a Catahoula once when I was hog hunting.  Should have named him Houdini.  That darn dog could escape any pen you put him in.  Great yard dog, crappiest hog dog you ever seen.  Your right tho. He was gritty once he heard one squeel, it was on!  he was also aggresive toward other male dogs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

Nic, wasnt yesterday the unofficial 10th anniversary of the forum?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, wasnt yesterday the unofficial 10th anniversary of the forum?





I wouldn`t think so. The Forum is a lot older than that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

Here you go.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=15717


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like a Plott Hound, maybe a Catahoula. If it`s either one, it`ll be fine dog. Gritty too.



Funny you should say that Nic. 

I asked  whether they knew anything about the dam and sire because I thought about a Catahoula. Her boyfriend said he was told the sire was a Rottweiler, but I didn't see any Rott in this dog at all. Although they had a short video of the rest of the litter with this one and it was the only one that looked like this. The rest did have a Rott looking head. 

Thinking this one could've had a different sire. It had the build of a Catahoula pup for sure. Head was more Lab-ish than a Plott.

As a matter of fact, I googled up Catahoula and showed him what one looked like. He had never heard of them. My sister has owned two of them, you're absolutely correct about the grittiness.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=15717



I got bored the other day adn the oldest post i found was sept 10 04, I knew by reading some of them it was older.  Thats why i was wondering if it was the unofficial birthday.  I read that link a while abck but Im gonna go read er again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Funny you should say that Nic.
> 
> I asked  whether they knew anything about the dam and sire because I thought about a Catahoula. Her boyfriend said he was told the sire was a Rottweiler, but I didn't see any Rott in this dog at all. Although they had a short video of the rest of the litter with this one and it was the only one that looked like this. The rest did have a Rott looking head.
> 
> ...





Yea, they dadgum tough, no doubt that. Smart too. I knew an ol boy over in early County had a Catahoula-Australian Blue Heeler cross. You better not leave your keys in the truck because that rascal would drive off it it. He was too smart for his own good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gage is great.  LMS is ok, just tired and grumpy
> 
> 
> We had a Catahoula once when I was hog hunting.  Should have named him Houdini.  That darn dog could escape any pen you put him in.  Great yard dog, crappiest hog dog you ever seen.  Your right tho. He was gritty once he heard one squeel, it was on!  he was also aggresive toward other male dogs



No doubt.....They don't play well with other males.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, they dadgum tough, no doubt that. Smart too. I knew an ol boy over in early County had a Catahoula-Australian Blue Heeler cross. You better not leave your keys in the truck because that rascal would drive off it it. He was too smart for his own good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got bored the other day adn the oldest post i found was sept 10 04, I knew by reading some of them it was older.  Thats why i was wondering if it was the unofficial birthday.  I read that link a while abck but Im gonna go read er again.





I`m a newcomer, didn`t find this place and join till April 2005 myself. That September date is when most of the old members rejoined after the big crash the site had. 

If you look at a member`s profile, you can see their member number in order that they joined. There were 2, 601 members when I joined. I made 2,602.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m a newcomer, didn`t find this place and join till April 2005 myself. That September date is when most of the old members rejoined after the big crash the site had.
> 
> If you look at a member`s profile, you can see their member number in order that they joined. There were 2, 601 members when I joined. I made 2,602.



Buddy, your days of being a newcomer are long gone, your more like a seasoned Vet. now.

Threads: 738,256, Posts: 8,043,926, Members: 95,674
Welcome to our newest member, Aishwen


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

Good morning, one & all............


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> Good morning, one & all............



Mornin galfriends!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

where is mudfluffyhaterkid at tuday?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

and where lil crickett been hiding?  anyone heard from her?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

ya'll can relax now; I'm here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

glad, your here.  hdm03.  i dont know how we made it without you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

Mikey is here too, hes just lurkin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

Im VERY SLEEPY!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

Mornin folks had to read back and catch up but  I here now for a little while at least. Rebecca still thinks I'm getting ready to early (only 19 days till we pull out ) but she ain't seen nuttin yet just about time to start layin out boots clothes and what-not all over the place, don't want to forget anything 






Nicodemus said:


> I`m a newcomer, didn`t find this place and join till April 2005 myself. That September date is when most of the old members rejoined after the big crash the site had.
> 
> If you look at a member`s profile, you can see their member number in order that they joined. There were 2, 601 members when I joined. I made 2,602.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Buddy, your days of being a newcomer are long gone, your more like a seasoned Vet. now.
> 
> Threads: 738,256, Posts: 8,043,926, Members: 95,674
> Welcome to our newest member, Aishwen



Would you guys believe me iffin I told ya I was a member before the crash?? Back then they only let so many folks become a member and I made it and was probably the only Northerner on at the time Didn't have a home puter so it was work only when the crash happened I thought I'd just been blocked by work geeks


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mikey is here too, hes just lurkin



Readin so I could catch up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks had to read back and catch up but  I here now for a little while at least. Rebecca still thinks I'm getting ready to early (only 19 days till we pull out ) but she ain't seen nuttin yet just about time to start layin out boots clothes and what-not all over the place, don't want to forget anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your anything like me, youll still forget SOMETHING.  It never fails, never


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Readin so I could catch up


you read slow too?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if your anything like me, youll still forget SOMETHING.  It never fails, never
> 
> 
> 
> you read slow too?



Once almost drove off till I noticed my Hawkins leaning against a tree in the yard 

Have to folks just don't type fast enough so I can read fast


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

*Disclaimer* I did not kill this rattler........on the way home there is a "bad" *S* curve, a truck was barely pulled over on the side IN THE CURVE, so I eased across the center line to go around, I saw something dark in the other lane but thought it was a piece of tread from a blown tire.......... J said "You almost hit him", I said did not, I moved over, she said no, the snake!!  I said what snake???
We had to turn around & go check it out, the man said another vehicle had run over it, he just wanted the rattles........... 13 and a button! but it was one of the darkest diamond backs I have ever seen, he was as big around as my forearm at least and his head was at least 3 fingers wide....... this was one old, old rattler!


Nic, the pic doesn't do the color justice...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

Snake in a bag!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


the guy was trying to "finish it off" with a weedeater!  needless to say, 2 shots with hollow points to the head........ it was dead.........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Snake in a bag!


snake & bake!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> snake & bake!



Tastes like chikin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> snake & bake!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

keebs made me giggle


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs made me giggle


 my job here is done...............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know why but my mind seems to be else where now adays


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

All by myself


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> All by myself


sorry, had to run some errands and decided to pick me up some lunch at Harvey's deli...... fried shicken, fried okra and cream corn, corn bread, cake & a big 'ol sweet tea! I'm sooo gonna need a nap!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> *Disclaimer* I did not kill this rattler........on the way home there is a "bad" *S* curve, a truck was barely pulled over on the side IN THE CURVE, so I eased across the center line to go around, I saw something dark in the other lane but thought it was a piece of tread from a blown tire.......... J said "You almost hit him", I said did not, I moved over, she said no, the snake!!  I said what snake???
> We had to turn around & go check it out, the man said another vehicle had run over it, he just wanted the rattles........... 13 and a button! but it was one of the darkest diamond backs I have ever seen, he was as big around as my forearm at least and his head was at least 3 fingers wide....... this was one old, old rattler!
> 
> 
> Nic, the pic doesn't do the color justice...........





That one is a dandy, for sure. It`ll look nice on a piece of weathered barnwood with antiqued brass furniture tacks. Is the head still on it?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2014)

Keebs was packing.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2014)

Got all the cows caught up and ready to go to market. Cept two wild calves. They may end up in the freezer.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That one is a dandy, for sure. It`ll look nice on a piece of weathered barnwood with antiqued brass furniture tacks. Is the head still on it?


head still attached............. J said he was so big you could make a knife sheath or even a boot cover with it......... wait until you get him, thaw him & lay him out, pic does no justice, I promise!


KyDawg said:


> Keebs was packing.


always!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Got all the cows caught up and ready to go to market. Cept two wild calves. They may end up in the_* freezer.*_


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> head still attached............. J said he was so big you could make a knife sheath or even a boot cover with it......... wait until you get him, thaw him & lay him out, pic does no justice, I promise!
> 
> always!





Good! I`ll take the fightin` fangs out and keep em. After I get the skin stretched for you, I might real careful skin that  head out make a play purty out of it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, on a cool rainy afternoon in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

Still hot and humid here, Charlie, just not quite as hot as it`s been a bein`.

I`m ready for weather in the teens.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Still hot and humid here, Charlie, just not quite as hot as it`s been a bein`.
> 
> I`m ready for weather in the teens.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2014)

Was a perfect morning to catch Cows, saw 2 Does and a nice buck right after Daylight Nic, but did have any way to get a picture. I  use a telephone that is just for talking to people.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Crown me.










Bout time we got off that snake page.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

where did my post go!?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Good! I`ll take the fightin` fangs out and keep em. After I get the skin stretched for you, I might real careful skin that  head out make a play purty out of it.


 you juss ain't right............ 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, on a cool rainy afternoon in the Bluegrass.


Our ponds are still low down this way, we could use way more than we've gotten!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



x2!!

Nic bumped his head give me 75-85 with low humidity.  Except when im hunting.. low to mid 40s then


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crown me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ma`am?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where did my post go!?!?!?!


It's in the billy thread.


Nicodemus said:


> Ma`am?



Nicodemus



I'm gonna tan yor hide.



I knew you were gonna do it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's in the billy thread.
> 
> 
> Nicodemus
> ...




This ol` boy is much friendlier than the other one. That little spitfire was only about 30 inches long. This is about 5 feet.  

oh, I let both go unharmed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Twice.









Well, least your aint all bloody.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> This ol` boy is much friendlier than the other one. That little spitfire was only about 30 inches long. This is about 5 feet.
> 
> oh, I let both go unharmed.



You're better then me Nic any snake here get's a free pass EXCEPT RATTLERS then they's my little puppy


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

O3= scared of snakes won't post


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You're better then me Nic any snake here get's a free pass EXCEPT RATTLERS then they's my little puppy





Mike, I`m worried that in my lifetime, a diamondback will be close to extinct. canebrakes are a dime a dozen now, and I`m seein` em in places where I used to only see diamondbacks. I`ve only seen one 6+ footer in the last 15 years.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone have the time?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Twice.
> Well, least your aint all bloody.


 I'm sowwy, didn't mean for it to be gruesome, but I ain't much good at photoshoppin............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mike, I`m worried that in my lifetime, a diamondback will be close to extinct. canebrakes are a dime a dozen now, and I`m seein` em in places where I used to only see diamondbacks. I`ve only seen one 6+ footer in the last 15 years.



A 6 footer   That one I sent you is considered  BIGG around here and it was enough  to make me take a few steps backwards when I heard him BUZZ


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Does anyone have the time?



Yes but I don't have the money.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bloody? Here`s where one bit me.  

Dang! It`s dinnertime!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Does anyone have the time?



Maybe you can find the parts you need here to FIX THE CLOCK http://www.klockit.com/?sourcecode=...t3&gclid=COrcz-rQ2cACFSpp7AodoTEA9Q:biggrin2:


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

thanks Mike......you da best


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

yall ever lit a cig that smelt like it had some other type "plant" in it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nic=done grossed erybody out at lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

im in the mood for a sammich with lots of ketchup...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall ever lit a cig that smelt like it had some other type "plant" in it?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> im in the mood for a sammich with lots of ketchup...



Well......................that explains the "funny" smell.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Weather,Time,Wildlife,Blood,Weed,Food all on the same page. 


We'z all done lost it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall ever lit a cig that smelt like it had some other type "plant" in it?



Yea some sort of herb???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

I hate doing home office work!  

.........RANT OVER!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

New page.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

we spun out


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate doing home office work!
> 
> .........RANT OVER!



Don't it beat doing work on the road???

Howdy Jeff fa fa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

jeff fa fa, 85% of my job is dang ol paper work... it sUUUUUUCKs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm just takin what they givin cause I'z workin for a livin.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm just takin what they givin cause I'z workin for a livin.



So I suppose that means "Got you a pocket full of change" ?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

Around 45 degs today so far so fired up the heater in the trailer to make sure it works and iffin I had a puter in it I think I'd just go out and spend the day it's mighty TOASTY in there


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't it beat doing work on the road???
> 
> Howdy Jeff fa fa



Yeah, but I'm fixin to tackle my 2013 taxes  

 X 3



havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff fa fa, 85% of my job is dang ol paper work... it sUUUUUUCKs



I dang sure don't like doing it my days off!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but I'm fixin to tackle my 2013 taxes
> 
> X 3
> 
> ...



Well Jeff that's what happens when yo is RICH   Me and Rebecca are so po that give  me money back every year


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

What's with all the USELESS BILLY threads???


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

what do you mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well Jeff that's what happens when yo is RICH   Me and Rebecca are so po that give  me money back every year



Broke is more like it, but they still want me to pay my fair share.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Broke is more like it, but they still want me to pay my fair share.



Oh I pay it's just that they seem to take enough they have to give me some back


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

tax refund??  what's that


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean?



Got me???? I'm lost, I step thru a portal and haven't found my way back yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> tax refund??  what's that



Fix The Clock


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Weather,Time,Wildlife,Blood,Weed,Food all on the same page.
> 
> 
> We'z all done lost it.


 rare form!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff fa fa, 85% of my job is dang ol paper work... it sUUUUUUCKs


I heard Peanut from Jeff Dunham saying that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm just takin what they givin cause I'z workin for a livin.


  


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Around 45 degs today so far so fired up the heater in the trailer to make sure it works and iffin I had a puter in it I think I'd just go out and spend the day it's mighty TOASTY in there


45?? 45??? daaaaaang, NICE!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

why would someone tax someones feet.. thats just nasty, and weird


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 is right, what we gonna do wit'um, sista?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

What i miss??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

crap-o


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all


where you been hidin???


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where you been hidin???



Been busy, also inventory is fixing to be here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Been busy, also inventory is fixing to be here.


 your favorite time of year!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> is right, what we gonna do wit'um, sista?


We'z gonna let Nic take care of him. 


mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all


Where have you been young man.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z gonna let Nic take care of him.
> 
> Where have you been young man.



Workin.. Sorry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Workin.. Sorry.



I'll let you slide THIS time.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

hey Mud; on my way home yesterday the Golden Corral sign stated that they now have chicken n dumplins.........you gonna try it tomorrow?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll let you slide THIS time.






hdm03 said:


> hey Mud; on my way home yesterday the Golden Corral sign stated that they now have chicken n dumplins.........you gonna try it tomorrow?



Yuck, i dont eat chicken and dumplins


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

OK. Thirstday is a wrap!
Ya'll have a good one. 

Might even CANNONBALL this evenin.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yuck, i dont eat chicken and dumplins



add some chocolate from the fountain to it and i bet you'll like it


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

how can anyone not like chicken n dumplins????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK. Thirstday is a wrap!
> Ya'll have a good one.
> 
> Might even CANNONBALL this evenin.


But i just got here


hdm03 said:


> add some chocolate from the fountain to it and i bet you'll like it



I really dont eat the chocolate either, i'm a meat and taters man.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

and turnips


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

salad


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

fried fish


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

tomaters and okra


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

broc. and cheese


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Fried chicken too.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

you waste your time/stomach space with salad????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

mud dont like chickn and dumplings, hes weird


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you waste your time/stomach space with salad????



Love me a salad, i have everything on it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dumplings03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

i love me some chicken and dumplings........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i love me some chicken and dumplings........



me too.  but idont want no frozen dumplings.   want them hand rolled dumplins


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z gonna let Nic take care of him.
> 
> Where have you been young man.


but we wanna keep them around!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK. Thirstday is a wrap!
> Ya'll have a good one.
> 
> Might even CANNONBALL this evenin.


I forgot to go get another jug of chlorine.............


hdm03 said:


> add some chocolate from the fountain to it and i bet you'll like it


yuck, yuck, yuck!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> me too.  but idont want no frozen dumplings.   want them hand rolled dumplins


=work!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

Got back from a ride nuttin new got to fix some lunch later


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> me too.  but idont want no frozen dumplings.   want them hand rolled dumplins



true dat, nancy; true dat


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i love me some chicken and dumplings........





Yea, me too.....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

lawd have mercy Nic......


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> lawd have mercy Nic......





Those were from last year. We had these not long ago.   

Couldn`t find my crushed red pepper that evenin` at supper.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

dang i'm hungry.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dang i'm hungry.....





Dang! Me too, and we ain`t havin` chicken n dumplins for supper.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

oh man that looks like some fine eatin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> But i just got here
> 
> 
> I really dont eat the chocolate either, i'm a meat and taters man.





Frank n Beans !!!  (name the movie??)






Keebs said:


> but we wanna keep them around!!!!!!!
> 
> I forgot to go get another jug of chlorine.............
> 
> ...





Clorox will give you the same results, and alot cheaper.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

Theres something about mary


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Theres something about mary





Weiner weiner !!!!




You want some of Quack's hair gel ??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Clorox will give you the same results, and alot cheaper.


I've done that before, may do it again, gotta hit up da Wal Mart after work tonight!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Weiner weiner !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 don't be sharin that stuff, ain't nobody can rock da pank & da gel like our Quack! 
How's Dawn doin?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Weiner weiner !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know he does.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You know he does.......



I do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

Gotta get Jag ready fo ball practice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

Catch'em yall later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh yeah...workin on last years taxes suxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

1 members and 4 guests


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey Buck Roar


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

they're staring at me


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

awkward


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

hey.......somebody done changed my sig line.......again......when did that happen?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2014)

NIC,

I have a question for you.  As I ride down the highways and see powerlines, all I see underneath them is very  DEAD brush, trees, briars, weeds, etc.  Do you know what type of "brush killer" that is commonly sprayed by Georgia Power to control this unwanted growth?

Many years ago, my late Dad used a mixture of "Brush Killer" mixed with diesel fuel and it worked really well for most everything BUT people frown on the practice   and it is VERY, VERY expensive with diesel fuel prices as such.

I think about you every time that I see this dead vegetation underneath the Georgia Power power lines.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

I see KyDawg.......i bet he misses his cows


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 11, 2014)

poot





















tehehe


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

what up strang?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

where you been?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

hey strang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

where errbody go??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Weiner weiner !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO THANKS!!!


Keebs said:


> I've done that before, may do it again, gotta hit up da Wal Mart after work tonight!
> 
> don't be sharin that stuff, ain't nobody can rock da pank & da gel like our Quack!
> How's Dawn doin?


quack loves hair gel  


hdm03 said:


> You know he does.......


  watch ya mouf!!!


Jeff C. said:


> I do!



OH MY!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2014)

yep


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2014)

well Hankus.......I'll drink to that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> they're staring at me





Datz 'cause you sooooooooo FINE !!! 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> NIC,
> 
> I have a question for you.  As I ride down the highways and see powerlines, all I see underneath them is very  DEAD brush, trees, briars, weeds, etc.  Do you know what type of "brush killer" that is commonly sprayed by Georgia Power to control this unwanted growth?
> 
> ...





Me thinks EE has a man crush on my boy Nic . . .




Hankus said:


> well Hankus.......I'll drink to that





Hiya neph !!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey unk 




I'll be drankin more fer youins can gits home


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 11, 2014)

howdy hankus


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2014)

hey boom boom 



I'll drank to dat too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Hey unk
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You're WAYYYYYYYY behind young'un, today's my off day, been drankin since 3 'o'clock!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're WAYYYYYYYY behind young'un, today's my off day, been drankin since 3 'o'clock!!!



so I'm like an hour behind


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2014)

Hankus said:


> so I'm like an hour behind



Ice House Edge an Beam to be followed by Coors an Beam til I caint type


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd rather live short an right than long an wrong

seemed good ta me since I'm gettin right


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2014)

I jus read what I'm drankin.....lawd I mus wanna be half lit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I jus read what I'm drankin.....lawd I mus wanna be half lit





Ya thank ???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

Hankus said:


> so I'm like an hour behind



No one knows you might be an hour ahead   03 still ain't fixed the clock 


Never mind go a head and have another drink if it turns out your behind it won't hurt to have another


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

My GT thread done got a lil outta hand . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Frank n Beans !!!  (name the movie??)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG. No Keebs, don't do it. It will make your pool green. Sorry, but I do notput anything in my pool unless it comes from the pool store. Juss saying. Sorry, I like a crystal clear pool. H22 DOES TOO.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OMG. No Keebs, don't do it. It will make your pool green. Sorry, but I do notput anything in my pool unless it comes from the pool store. Juss saying. Sorry, I like a crystal clear pool. H22 DOES TOO.





Wrong, look at the chemical make up of both, they're identical.

I've built pools, maintained pools for 30 yrs.  



I KNOW ERYTHANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My GT thread done got a lil outta hand . . .





Brother Quack, I`ll say this publically. You and me married up with our Ladies, no doubt that. Them, two are purtier`n any cheerleader.  

Mine actually wasn`t a cheerleader, she was majorette.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My GT thread done got a lil outta hand . . .


Well.... it has now. That thought you had earlier might be a good idea now. 


Nicodemus said:


> Brother Quack, I`ll say this publically. You and me married up with our Ladies, no doubt that. Them, two are purtier`n any cheerleader.
> 
> Mine actually wasn`t a cheerleader, she was majorette.



Evening, Brother Nic!
Just trying to make it through a call week. sauteed tilapia fillets and taters o'brien for supper tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well.... it has now. That thought you had earlier might be a good idea now.
> 
> 
> Evening, Brother Nic!
> Just trying to make it through a call week. sauteed tilapia fillets and taters o'brien for supper tonight.





Brother Robert.  

You and Quack, ya`ll both work too much. Ya`ll need a break.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Robert.
> 
> You and Quack, ya`ll both work too much. Ya`ll need a break.



I make up for both of them since I don't work at all


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I make up for both of them since I don't work at all





Me either!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

I've got my eye on this thread


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I've got my eye on this thread





Nice sigline...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline...



Thanks......wonder how that happened


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> NIC,
> 
> I have a question for you.  As I ride down the highways and see powerlines, all I see underneath them is very  DEAD brush, trees, briars, weeds, etc.  Do you know what type of "brush killer" that is commonly sprayed by Georgia Power to control this unwanted growth?
> 
> ...





Mike, I don`t what they use now, but way back, they used some mix of glyphosate. In the substations they used Spike. That stuff "salted" the earth for a minimum of 7 years, but I think it was taken off the market. I don`t think the public could even get it.

In the dew years before I retired, we had access to Arsenal to spot kill trouble areas around structures.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks......wonder how that happened





Can`t remember.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t remember.



I knew you wouldn't do such a thing.......

And I'm am certain that you will not rest until you find out who did this


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2014)

Bad to da bone !!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I knew you wouldn't do such a thing.......
> 
> And I'm am certain that you will not rest until you find out who did this





I`m on it, and whoever done will git there hash settled for messin` with my everlastin` clock fixer.  

oh...fix the clock...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2014)

i'm on it......I ordered the wrong parts the first few times; but I got it now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Quack, I`ll say this publically. You and me married up with our Ladies, no doubt that. Them, two are purtier`n any cheerleader.
> 
> Mine actually wasn`t a cheerleader, she was majorette.



So did I, but mine was actually a cheerleader in her day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2014)

Jus me an a guests.....I guess!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mike, I don`t what they use now, but way back, they used some mix of glyphosate. In the substations they used Spike. That stuff "salted" the earth for a minimum of 7 years, but I think it was taken off the market. I don`t think the public could even get it.
> 
> In the few years before I retired, we had access to Arsenal to spot kill trouble areas around structures.




Nic, Thanks for your reply.  I had a feeling that probably the brush killer being used was probably not available to the general public.  It does seem to work very well.      







Hooked On Quack said:


> Bad to da bone !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quack, you sure do know how to brighten my day with pretty Becca and that beautiful green jeep complete with every accessory available.  I sure miss seeing her smiling face these days.  Of course, I do see her frequently by looking at the photo of her with  her huge bow-kill buck back in November of 2011.  Her dad, Tim , surely taught her well about the outdoors and hunting starting back when she was only 6 years old.  That apple didn't fall far from the tree for sure.  Thanks for such a great reminder in seeing her smiling face again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2014)

It is time for coffee I don't care if hdm can't get the clock fixed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2014)

Now just a note to all of you sleepy drivelers.........GET UP and get moving as it is FRIDAY.  Get your MOJO on, your rears in gear, shake a leg, drink some coffee, and most of all, BE a PRODUCTIVE citizen today and be nice to everyone that you see today.

 Gobblin is right on time with his truck load of fresh brewed liquid this morning !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is time for coffee I don't care if hdm can't get the clock fixed and I am betting that he could screw up a one car funeral procession..




Gobblin, I fixed your above sentence.   I'm thinking that hdm and "clock fixing" just don't go together in the same sentence !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is time for coffee I don't care if hdm can't get the clock fixed.



gobble + Friday = don't care about hom03 biological clock ticking.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now just a note to all of you sleepy drivelers.........GET UP and get moving as it is FRIDAY.  Get your MOJO on, your rears in gear, shake a leg, drink some coffee, and most of all, BE a PRODUCTIVE citizen today and be nice to everyone that you see today.
> 
> Gobblin is right on time with his truck load of fresh brewed liquid this morning !!!!



Well then.....I am going to be one VERY productive citizen and work on my 2013 taxes again, EE.  Gotta do my part for redistribution. 



Mornin fellers!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for the coffee gobblein and thanks for the motivation Eagle, I needed both this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the coffee gobblein and thanks for the motivation Eagle, I needed both this morning.



Coffee + motivation = render unto Caesar no more than you have to.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffee + motivation = render unto Caesar no more than you have to.



At least Caesar spends it wisely.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> gobble + Friday = don't care about hom03 biological clock ticking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeff, I have been attempting to work on my 2013 taxes lately BUT I haven't been able to do it yet as every day has been filled with customer emergencies lately.  I do plan on hopefully starting to get busy on it beginning this weekend though.  The deadline is getting here really fast.   



KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the coffee gobblein and thanks for the motivation Eagle, I needed both this morning.



Charlie, I try my best to motivate others BUT dang I wish that I could motivate myself to get these taxes done!!!  As of yesterday, Georgia and the Federal Government is holding $18,500 of my prepaid taxes and that sure would look a lot better back in my pocket instead.  

Gotta get busy.  Hope all of you have a great FRIDAY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> At least Caesar spends it wisely.



Monopoly on the koolaid


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Pops, you still gettin rain up yonder?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Not raining today Chief, all that means is that help will be more expensive. On a clear day all the help have the option of working in tobacco of $17 an hour.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Not raining today Chief, all that means is that help will be more expensive. On a clear day all the help have the option of working in tobacco of $17 an hour.



Might plant me some tobaccer and work for myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

I've got 2 hands, so I'll charge $34 an hour.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

drivelers wake up late.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm so fancy...you already know.. i'm in the fast lane , from L.A. to ToKyo
Do that, do that .. I. G. G. Y.
Where Mandy ? Its get down Friday 
Morning Y'all.  FRIDAY!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> drivelers wake up late.



They trying to get work Chief.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the coffee gobblein and thanks for the motivation Eagle, I needed both this morning.



what about my biological clock?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

what in the world have I logged into...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C Hole is concerned about my biological clock ticking


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh....Happy Deer Season Eve and Golden Corral Day.......ya'll have a good un


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Workin2hunt


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm so fancy...you already know.. i'm in the fast lane , from L.A. to ToKyo
> Do that, do that .. I. G. G. Y.
> Where Mandy ? Its get down Friday
> Morning Y'all.  FRIDAY!!!


 I found da other one........ "I work out" on my camera! Mr. Hawtnet sho got it goin ON!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> what in the world have I logged into...


 Freaky Friday!
Hey ya'll!  Board meeting Friday too, gotta get the folders ready and count concession money............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I found da other one........ "I work out" on my camera! Mr. Hawtnet sho got it goin ON!



uh oh


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Friday is a good day to count cows, they are all standing around making plans for the weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C Hole is concerned about my biological clock ticking



tween that and mud singing.. Im gonna be cautious today


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C Hole is concerned about my biological clock ticking



Just tryin to be helpful, lil feller!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

03 scared of clocks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 got Chronomentrophobia?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 got Chronomentrophobia?



Nice.......Durt would be proud


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nice.......Durt would be proud



nah, he would be proud of google.  google is my friend.  Maybe you should Google how to fix the forum clock?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

I  am going out for a day of labor.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Wish I knew what time it was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I knew what time it was.



Time for a fried egg sammich with pepperjack cheese!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

On a toasted english muffin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

with a cup of chocky milk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

thanks for the update


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

please keep us posted


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

prayers sent


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

dumplins03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

i think mud is flirting with the Japedo


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

The who??????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i think mud is flirting with the Japedo



he was a carpenter you monon, not a watch builder...  Kids these days, you cant do nothing with em


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The who??????



Great band!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The who??????



Geppetto, from the story, Pinocchio.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

I bet hdm03 loves Boy George and Elton john.  I bet those 2 are his favorite.. and his role models


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yep, i'm lost.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

I dont get it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The who??????



He's on 3rd.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

My head hurts


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He's on 3rd.



who's on 3rd??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh = off the deep end


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh = can't swim


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh = whatever floats your boat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh?


yes dear?


Jeff C. said:


> hfh = can't swim


When your fat you aint gotta swim, you float..


Jeff C. said:


> hfh = whatever floats your boat



my boat got too many holes


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh = idiot


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

i ready to git the weekend started


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = idiot



idjit, theres a diff. 
Idiot is very hurtful
Idjit is ok


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i think mud is flirting with the Japedo





havin_fun_huntin said:


> he was a carpenter you monon, not a watch builder...  Kids these days, you cant do nothing with em





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Geppetto, from the story, Pinocchio.


You still ain't making no sense???



Jeff C. said:


> hfh = off the deep end





Jeff C. said:


> hfh = can't swim


He definately needs to come for air!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03="clock fixer"
mud called hdm03, dumplin'
dumplin=flirtin
hfh=thinking gappeto was a clock fixer
.. forget it, i need sleep


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> idjit, theres a diff.
> Idiot is very hurtful
> Idjit is ok



I was going for hurtful; so mission accomplished. 

I bet he's crying now........hfh = very sensitive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I was going for hurtful; so mission accomplished.
> 
> I bet he's crying now........hfh = very sensitive



Get with me next week, Ill be more sensitive then..


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh = will start next week


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 is being very mean.  He must have a wedgie


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

oh.my.gawd................. I have nothing.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh.my.gawd................. I have nothing.............



Thanks for having my back keebs, i knew i could count on you.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 is being very mean.  He must have a wedgie



going commando today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

Ill take this moment to self moderate.  Thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You still ain't making no sense???
> 
> 
> 
> He definately needs to come for air!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh = out of air


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh = out of air



outta gas too


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh = out of air



that's common with the chubby folks


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> outta gas too



that isn't very common


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's common with the chubby folks





hdm03 said:


> that isn't very common



I think you got me and mud confused


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i ready to git the weekend started




You huntin?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You huntin?



yes sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 gonna shoot bambi with a sawed off BB gun


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 gonna shoot bambi with a sawed off BB gun



at night


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> at night



you gonna get a buddy to hold the flashlight for you?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you gonna get a buddy to hold the flashlight for you?



of course.....then we'll start the process over again    Loved that post!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Ga vs SC tomorrow 3:00.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> of course.....then we'll start the process over again    Loved that post!



its made me giggle too


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ga vs SC tomorrow 3:00.



 

I won't be hunting tomorrow evening......hang out at camp watch feetsball and drank cold beerz


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

I will be floatin in da pool watching feetsball and enjoying a cold beverage.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

i'll probably be nekkid


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ga vs SC tomorrow 3:00.



BIG game....even though they lost to A&M


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok...gotta get bizzy on taxes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

bla bla bla feetsball


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

nancy


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice avi hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

thank you.....thank you very much


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Nice avi hdm03



  good eye Hils, i didnt even notice that


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

Hils was the creator of this prestigious award


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm a meat and taters man.





mudracing101 said:


> and turnips





mudracing101 said:


> salad





mudracing101 said:


> fried fish





mudracing101 said:


> tomaters and okra





mudracing101 said:


> broc. and cheese





mudracing101 said:


> Fried chicken too.




I hope Golden Corral is prepared for Mud's visit today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh.my.gawd................. I have nothing.............





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for having my back keebs, i knew i could count on you.





hdm03 said:


> i'll probably be nekkid



hdmO afraid keebs will give him a wedgie too?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I hope Golden Corral is prepared for Mud's visit today



Mud has Golden Corral on speed dial.  Their ring tone for him is "Archie Eversole-We ready"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

Dont feel bad mud, when i eat at a buffet I can picture walking thru the door and "Here comes the boom-Nelly" playing in the background


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

Nelly????


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nelly????



Hey, you dont be hatin on Nelly


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, you dont be hatin on Nelly


Over & Over...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

Nelly was da bomb when I was in highscool.  I still jam out to Nelly when he comes on.  I like Ludacris too.  Most prolly dont know who he is tho


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

idjits abound . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idjits abound . .



that isnt very nice quack


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idjits abound . .









 he'ro weader!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

gettin' close to lunch time


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

9 guests


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> gettin' close to lunch time


board lunch, bossman is grillin dot dawgs & hamburgers!


hdm03 said:


> 9 guests


 I better tell the boss to put on more dot dawgs!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idjits abound . .



Most of them are Tech fans.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

Ouch, burn!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

face


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Most of them are Tech fans.











havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ouch, burn!!!!!





Shaddup Nancy.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You huntin?





hdm03 said:


> yes sir!


 what kinda set up you use?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs, fax me over some of dem dot dawgs please.


Thank you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

For the love of.... GRRRRRR!!!!!!  Just when I think this day cant get any more crappy!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Mornin folks 

10 minutes ago some visitors WANDERED thru over YONDER which made me PONDER should I shoot????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

How much land do you have in your slice of heaven Mike ??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How much land do you have in your slice of heaven Mike ??



A little over 40 ac.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi ccherry


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hi ccherry



OPPS to late gone again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> A little over 40 ac.






Sweeeeeeeet !!  Ain't nuttin like owning your own piece of heaven !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

GSU vs GT tomorrow 12:00.




Go EAGLES!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GSU vs GT tomorrow 12:00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Should be a really good game Mandy, betcha GSU will have more fanzzz in the standzzz than we do !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Should be a really good game Mandy, betcha GSU will have more fanzzz in the standzzz than we do !!



Yep, wish I could watch it. 
Last weeks game was AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh................ Crown me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idjits abound . .



You rang?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

I miss workin the sidelines.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

what's fo lunch......sides dot dogs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, wish I could watch it.
> Last weeks game was AWESOME!!!!!





It's not televised ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, fax me over some of dem dot dawgs please.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


with or without chilli?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> For the love of.... GRRRRRR!!!!!!  Just when I think this day cant get any more crappy!!!!!!










Jeff C. said:


> what's fo lunch......sides dot dogs?


grilled hamburgers, chips & baked beans!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweeeeeeeet !!  Ain't nuttin like owning your own piece of heaven !!



And the best part......... IT'S ALL PAID FOR 


Oh and the turks came back but this time they were checkin out the oats but I had my bird dawg with me this time


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's not televised ???



Me don't think so.......at least I couldn't find it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

hooked on quack said:


> it's not televised ???





hdm03 said:


> me don't think so.......at least i couldn't find it



espn3 or  ACC Regional Sports Network


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> with or without chilli?
> 
> [:



Wiff. and onyerns too if'n ya got em. NO ketchup juss MUSTERD


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Me don't think so.......at least I couldn't find it





Check yo PM's . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wiff. and onyerns too if'n ya got em. NO ketchup juss MUSTERD


check, on da way, be watchin for them!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo PM's . . .



I did!!!!  That was da best PM eva!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> check, on da way, be watchin for them!


You're the best, Keebs! 


hdm03 said:


> I did!!!!  That was da best PM eva!!!



Quack sendin neeked pics of himself again.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack sendin neeked pics of himself again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

hom03 gonna carry me and da Hornetzzz to a Falconzz game !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hom03 gonna carry me and da Hornetzzz to a Falconzz game !!!



Yall will get there late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> with or without chilli?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'll work!   



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're the best, Keebs!
> 
> 
> Quack sendin neeked pics of himself again.





hdm03 said:


> I did!!!!  That was da best PM eva!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hom03 gonna carry me and da Hornetzzz to a Falconzz game !!!



hom03 be strong


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hom03 be strong


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hom03 gonna carry me and da Hornetzzz to a Falconzz game !!!


Whoot Whoot! 


KyDawg said:


> Yall will get there late.





Jeff C. said:


> hom03 be strong


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

I got an invitation to Michelle's high skool reunion.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Keebs, Juss the way I like em. I'm a full cowgirl now.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hom03 be strong



i better start working out; not sure about carrying two of them at the same time


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall will get there late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Keebs, Juss the way I like em. I'm a full cowgirl now.



mrs h22 = needs to help Pops with mean cows


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


>






KANG Shawty !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Keebs, Juss the way I like em. I'm a full cowgirl now.


 glad to oblige!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Falcons vs Bengals Sunday 1:00.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got an invitation to Michelle's high skool reunion.



Who dat


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who dat



Da First Lady!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Da First Lady!



Bless your heart.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Falcons vs Bengals Sunday 1:00.



Synchronize your watch hdm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

The village is preparing a feast.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh I forgot his watch is broke.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

stoopid bank got my BP up for no reason..  They made an error and got me all kinda mad!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> stoopid bank got my BP up for no reason..  They made an error and got me all kinda mad!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Synchronize your watch hdm.


He'll still be late. 


Jeff C. said:


> The village is preparing a feast.


She'll probably wear a faded out T-Shirt and some booty shorts. 
CLASSLESS.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Just me and Keebs in here now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



You have no clue.  Takes alot to really make me mad.  Money is my hot button and it was smashed hard.   Just glad it was their error.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Really.
mrs. hornet22, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, KyDawg+, Keebs+


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really.
> mrs. hornet22, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, KyDawg+, Keebs+



Pops = don't count to good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Anddddddddd Pooooooooooooh !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Pops = only counts the ones he sees


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anddddddddd Pooooooooooooh !!!!



Pops = distracted


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He'll still be late.
> 
> She'll probably wear a faded out T-Shirt and some booty shorts.
> CLASSLESS.


 Ain't that the truth?!?!?


KyDawg said:


> Just me and Keebs in here now.


uummm...................


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You have no clue.  Takes alot to really make me mad.  Money is my hot button and it was smashed hard.   Just glad it was their error.


I always breathe easier when it's THEIR fault!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really.
> mrs. hornet22, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, KyDawg+, Keebs+





Jeff C. said:


> Pops = don't count to good





Hooked On Quack said:


> Anddddddddd Pooooooooooooh !!!!


 ohlawd!


Jeff C. said:


> Pops = distracted


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Quack=full of the dickens


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh = still catching his breath


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Oh I forgot his watch is broke.



I'll turn my tv on when my clock says 4am............shouldn't miss too much of the game


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C.= not working on his taxes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03=KANG


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh = writing bad checks


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

wasn't even paying attention


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=full of the dickens



no, that's Pooh!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

awwww hail homo3


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

MzH22=going out wiff the girls after work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= not working on his taxes.




Shhhhhhh....MizT is here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Nancy = nutz ova a nickel


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> MzH22=going out wiff the girls after work.



Jeff C. = would like to come


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He'll still be late.
> 
> She'll probably wear a faded out T-Shirt and some booty shorts.
> CLASSLESS.


Wait , who, where, pics?????


hdm03 said:


> awwww hail homo3



Homo3 , there was chicken and dumplins on the bar. No i did not eat them. Everything else to the right and left was game on


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> MzH22=going out wiff the girls after work.



Tell them i said Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Nancy = every penny counts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Shhhhhhh....MizT is here!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs was the only one I saw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

<------------Dark chocolate mint M&M's


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Shhhhhhh....MizT is here!



 Jeff, tell MizT i said hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jeff C. = would like to come





mudracing101 said:


> Tell them i said Hey



H22 wanted us all to meet at the house and swim.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff, tell MizT i said hey




She said, "HEYYYYYYYY Mud"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 wanted us all to meet at the house and swim.



H22 = wants to say Hi


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 wanted us all to meet at the house and swim.


Great idea


Jeff C. said:


> She said, "HEYYYYYYYY Mud"!






Jeff C. said:


> H22 = wants to say Hi



laughing smiley


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nitram in the house in ninjy mode


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Gonna be king


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

king


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

I was wrong, he pulled the jedi mind trick on me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

He was late!!!!!!!!!! Bwahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=full of the dickens


He's full of Sumpin alright!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> he was late!!!!!!!!!! Bwahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Them billy boys are stawkin us. 
mrs. hornet22, Nitram4891+, peanutman04, Keebs+, havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> MzH22=going out wiff the girls after work.





mudracing101 said:


> Tell them i said Hey



Be sure and tell Sue I said hey; and if she don't know what I mean, FOR THE LOVE OF GAWD AND ERYTHING RIGHTEOUS plz explain it to her


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them billy boys are stawkin us.
> mrs. hornet22, Nitram4891+, peanutman04, Keebs+, havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+


they trying to learn from the experts!


Hornet22 said:


> Be sure and tell Sue I said hey; and if she don't know what I mean, FOR THE LOVE OF GAWD AND ERYTHING RIGHTEOUS plz explain it to her


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Be sure and tell Sue I said hey; and if she don't know what I mean, FOR THE LOVE OF GAWD AND ERYTHING RIGHTEOUS plz explain it to her









Pics of Sue ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh, a long time ago I was depositing about $3400.00 in the drive thru at my bank. There was about half in personal checks and half in cash money. This was back when they would actually sit out in one of those little island cubicles, no suction tube.

There was a New little young teller I'd never seen before there. I had the deposit slip filled out, all the checks and cash, and put it in the drawer. She made some small talk while I was waiting and when she got done, I drove about 5' by the time I looked at the deposit receipt and slammed on brakes.

It was only for about $1700.00. I backed up and asked her where the other 1700.00 of my total deposit was? She looked around and started apologizing that she put the cash portion to the side and only deposited the checks. 

Til this day, I believe that gal was tryin to pull off a theft from within that little cubicle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics of Sue ??



X's 2.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

x's 3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh, a long time ago I was depositing about $3400.00 in the drive thru at my bank. There was about half in personal checks and half in cash money. This was back when they would actually sit out in one of those little island cubicles, no suction tube.
> 
> There was a New little young teller I'd never seen before there. I had the deposit slip filled out, all the checks and cash, and put it in the drawer. She made some small talk while I was waiting and when she got done, I drove about 5' by the time I looked at the deposit receipt and slammed on brakes.
> 
> ...



Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Light rain has set in. Would be a good afternoon for a bow hunt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them billy boys are stawkin us.
> mrs. hornet22, Nitram4891+, peanutman04, Keebs+, havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+





You got a very sharp knife on your side...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

I heard some JayBirds today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Very hot outside here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Very hot outside here.



Overcast is keeping it bearable, but humid.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard some JayBirds today.





Two days in a row now I got half a million blackbirds in the yard.

And as I told that feller today, they really do taste like a dove.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh = still pouting


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Be sure and tell Sue I said hey; and if she don't know what I mean, FOR THE LOVE OF GAWD AND ERYTHING RIGHTEOUS plz explain it to her





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics of Sue ??





Jeff C. said:


> X's 2.......





mudracing101 said:


> x's 3?


She's pretty much gorgeous. 


Nicodemus said:


> You got a very sharp knife on your side...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh, a long time ago I was depositing about $3400.00 in the drive thru at my bank. There was about half in personal checks and half in cash money. This was back when they would actually sit out in one of those little island cubicles, no suction tube.
> 
> There was a New little young teller I'd never seen before there. I had the deposit slip filled out, all the checks and cash, and put it in the drawer. She made some small talk while I was waiting and when she got done, I drove about 5' by the time I looked at the deposit receipt and slammed on brakes.
> 
> ...


Good thing you noticed, man

They called and said we were 2 payments behind on the house asking if i wanted to file and extension. Which wasnt possible, the money is/was there.  Come to find out they out the money toward the wrong bill..  Good thing is my truck was paid ahead  for several months.  
The lady I deal with is a good woman.  Some of the people working there cant get it together tho


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Two days in a row now I got half a million blackbirds in the yard.
> 
> And as I told that feller today, they really do taste like a dove.



Shoot a gun around them and they will go. I use bottle rockets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Two days in a row now I got half a million blackbirds in the yard.
> 
> And as I told that feller today, they really do taste like a dove.



Oh Lawd......here they come then. Every year about this time I get hundreds of thousands that pass over and lite in the trees around here squawkin like crazy. They eventually move a little north of me and just before sunrise they leave their roost and head back south every single day, landing in these trees again as they go. 

I used to keep bottle rockets on hand just to run them off, now I beat on the big plastic garbage can with a baseball bat.....it works too. 


Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> king


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Shoot a gun around them and they will go. I use bottle rockets.





I have a genuine David and Goliath sling I like to play with sometimes. You can sling a rock out of sight with it. It`s fun to send one through the flock.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2014)

Afternoon drivelers...hope yall have a good day in the deer woods tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good thing you noticed, man
> 
> They called and said we were 2 payments behind on the house asking if i wanted to file and extension. Which wasnt possible, the money is/was there.  Come to find out they out the money toward the wrong bill..  Good thing is my truck was paid ahead  for several months.
> The lady I deal with is a good woman.  Some of the people working there cant get it together tho



Hfh= no wonder your panties were in a wad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Two days in a row now I got half a million blackbirds in the yard.
> 
> And as I told that feller today, they really do taste like a dove.






I've had Robin, but never blackbirds??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Frenchy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Foureyes is lOOkin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've had Robin, but never blackbirds??





Slap full of the dickens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm taxed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've had Robin, but never blackbirds??





They good, no joke. Ate a pile of em when I was a youngun. I know you`ve seen how when they get jumped, they get up, make a half turn then bunch up. That`s when you put 3 loads right in the midst of em. Then you spend the rest of the day pickin` birds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Wonder if workin2hunt worked enough?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Beheaded? really? A simple dethroning would of worked


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey FourEyes45!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

dang hfh and lms gonna be homeless.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dang hfh and lms gonna be homeless.........



 they fixed it


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Ate some field larks long time ago. Weren't much to them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bout that time.
H22, I'll give Sue your message.
Go Dawgs, Go Eagles and Go Falcons.
Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> they fixed it





If I loan you my lodge, will you assure me you won`t burn it down?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Slap full of the dickens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time.
> H22, I'll give Sue your message.
> Go Dawgs, Go Eagles and Go Falcons.
> Ya'll have a good one.



Later Dawg!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time.
> H22, I'll give Sue your message.
> Go Dawgs, Go Eagles and Go Falcons.
> Ya'll have a good one.



Give her my message too


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

everybody gone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time.
> H22, I'll give Sue your message.
> Go Dawgs, Go Eagles and Go Falcons.
> Ya'll have a good one.



Get a pic for me, bye, see ya later


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh is probably out looking for a cardboard box to sleep in


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

making a sign to hold on the sign of the road


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Give her my message too



Then I'd just be repeating myself.

You don't read back either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm still here, got to quit for a couple of weeks and do inventory.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

if i was going to be homeless; Tifton is where i would want to be.......it's beautiful there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> making a sign to hold on the sign of the road



sign of the road? what?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Then I'd just be repeating myself.
> 
> You don't read back either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh snap.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sign of the road? what?



crap......side of the road.....the freaking side


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> if i was going to be homeless; Tifton is where i would want to be.......it's beautiful there



Me too, sadly i dont live in Tifton, I live in Cordele


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

mud has to count paint


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Nancy will be prostituing herself 'fo long . .



The beautiful park in Tifton is where she'll hang out . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh snap.





Mandy + running her mouth = stayed 15 min too long at work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nancy will be prostituing herself 'fo long . .
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful park in Tifton is where she'll hang out . .



I just want a comfortable living.  I dont wanna be rich...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just want a comfortable living.  I dont wanna be rich...



you will do well in your new career......just don't kiss on the mouth


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm, thanks for your moral support, your a swell guy


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



X's 2.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> X's 2.....



  what i missed?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy + running her mouth = stayed 15 min too long at work.



I was laughin at this ^^^^^ not sure bout Mud.....



havin_fun_huntin said:


> what i missed?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh = hooker


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

probably start using meth too


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

at least he'll loose weight


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

hfh = takin a beating


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh = takin a beating



um......never mind


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Quit raining, sun is back out hot and bright....think I'll work up a good sweat with Jag and some pitch & catch. Then get back on taxes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> probably start using meth too





Nancy + hooking = meth mouth


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

CRAP take off for less then an hour and come back and have to catch up on almost 4 pages of DRIVELER I know Nic is retired but don't some of ya have a job????   Why I remember back when I had to work I always had a finger on the HIDE key


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They good, no joke. Ate a pile of em when I was a youngun. I know you`ve seen how when they get jumped, they get up, make a half turn then bunch up. That`s when you put 3 loads right in the midst of em. Then you spend the rest of the day pickin` birds.



So they wasn't on the protected list long time ago I guess?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

QUACK I hurt myself lookin at your avatar just thinkin I might be able to get my leg that HIGH


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Dang good deal on a freezer and mini fridge in the S&S!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

H22 I'd thought that Mrs H22 had done buried ya in the back yard???  Ya want to come up and pack an old mans ELK out for him?? Jesus would LOVE ya if ya did (and me to.too,two. 2)


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> So they wasn't on the protected list long time ago I guess?




Not back then they weren`t. Heck, back then you could legally shoot hawks and owls too. 

Lot of things have changed since then.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> H22 I'd thought that Mrs H22 had done buried ya in the back yard???  Ya want to come up and pack an old mans ELK out for him?? Jesus would ya if ya did (and me to.too,two. 2)





Gonna need your mailin` address here before long.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang good deal on a freezer and mini fridge in the S&S!!



Do you know how hard it is top get in there and even look at anything???? I'd rather let 03 pack me to a feetball game or wait on hiom to fix the CLOCK


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna need your mailin` address here before long.



Ya ain't sending me a bunch of black birds are ya? All I got to do is fill up some feeders and I got more brown head cow birds then I know what to do with


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna need your mailin` address here before long.



Ya ain't sending me a bunch of black birds are ya? All I got to do is fill up some feeders and I got more brown head cow birds then I know what to do with


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya ain't sending me a bunch of black birds are ya? All I got to do is fill up some feeders and I got more brown head cow birds then I know what to do with





 Nah, just a little token of my appreciation.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, just a little token of my appreciation.



So you're coming up to spend 2 weeks in the mountains and even with bad legs,back and who know whatelse you want to pack some meat?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> So you're coming up to spend 2 weeks in the mountains and even with bad legs,back and who know whatelse you want to pack some meat?????





I`d surely do that!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

QUACK and HFH you're welcome to come up and help pack depending on how many of yall southern folks want to help will depend on how many show up to help as to how much you get.... if nuttin else I'm sure you'll enjoy camp ( bring longjohns)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> QUACK I hurt myself lookin at your avatar just thinkin I might be able to get my leg that HIGH



you seen his avatar and THATS what you were thinking


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d surely do that!!




Nic I can't think of anything that would be COOLER then to meet you I might on the other hand not be what you think???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you seen his avatar and THATS what you were thinking



YEA I'm old and she'd probably kill me just thinkin about it  now about 30 years ago


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Not back then they weren`t. Heck, back then you could legally shoot hawks and owls too.
> 
> Lot of things have changed since then.



You could take a gun to school on the bus back then too. I did it several times when going to a friends after school to hunt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nic I can't think of anything that would be COOLER then to meet you I might on the other hand not be what you think???




Be a pleasure to meet an old western mountain man and see some of your country out there.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You could take a gun to school on the bus back then too. I did it several times when going to a friends after school to hunt.



I drove myself so I could go to work after my last class and my gun was in an "EASY RIDER RIFLE RACK"
 in the back window and I didn't even have to lock the doors  ain't it a shame you're scared not to lock your doors now adays


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Be a pleasure to meet an old western mountain man and see some of your country out there.



Heck Nic the house is only 1 bedroom but I'd pop up the camper any time you wanted to come up


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Not back then they weren`t. Heck, back then you could legally shoot hawks and owls too.
> 
> Lot of things have changed since then.



I figerd that was the case. My Pop is bout one of the strate uppest men I know and I didn't think he woulda shot them if it were not legal. We ate them A LOT in the 60's. And I remember him talkin about waiting till they make the "bunch up turn" before he would shoot amongst'em. I have picked up many a croker sack full for Mama to cook.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

What ya all speechless??????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

That would have to be a 1st


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Heck Nic the house is only 1 bedroom but I'd pop up the camper any time you wanted to come up


I'd volunteer to help drive if a group went up there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

I could bring my lodge to stay in.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'd volunteer to help drive if a group went up there!



Better bring a trailer I can think of of few thing you should bring Pear relish, moonshine, some of that fime lookin BBQ ribs I see so often  and all them folks that post here  ( they might not like ridin inb the trailer but they'll get use to it )


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I could bring my lodge to stay in.



Oh heck Nic as comfy as that looks it might be hard to get up and go huntin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh KEEBS don't forget the hotdogs that one that Mrs h22 showed is just the way I LIKE THEM


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh heck Nic as comfy as that looks it might be hard to get up and go huntin





Don`t matter how cold it is either.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Got some stuff to do so I'll be back in a bit


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t matter how cold it is either.



Anytime time FRIEND you're more then welcome.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'd volunteer to help drive if a group went up there!





Nicodemus said:


> I could bring my lodge to stay in.





We can ride in this . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We can ride in this . .
> 
> View attachment 804731





Keebs said:


> I'd volunteer to help drive if a group went up there!





Let`s go!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I could bring my lodge to stay in.


Perfect!!!!!!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Better bring a trailer I can think of of few thing you should bring Pear relish, moonshine, some of that fime lookin BBQ ribs I see so often  and all them folks that post here  ( they might not like ridin inb the trailer but they'll get use to it )


 I bet we could find a few southern specialties to bring!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh KEEBS don't forget the hotdogs that one that Mrs h22 showed is just the way I LIKE THEM





Hooked On Quack said:


> We can ride in this . .
> 
> View attachment 804731





Nicodemus said:


> Let`s go!


 if I was just rich & retired like you Nic, we'd be on it like white on rice!
Ok, I get to leave early so I'm gonna shut this office down, got some goodies to get together so I can have a date with a sweet little pumkin this weekend!
Later folks & good luck to the bow hunters!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs = getz off work early






Unlike somebody else we know . ..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Lockin up, later y'all, have a good weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

about that time


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We can ride in this . .
> 
> View attachment 804731



Wonder iffin a BOW TIE can handle the north   Oh what the hey you show up and I;ll lety ya park it in my driveway. '

By the way why is it you drive on a parkway but park in a driveway????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

OR why is it a pair of panties but only a BRA?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Had enough of pitch and catch......shoulder is now killin me. Might have to ice it down


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Had enough of pitch and catch......shoulder is now killin me. Might have to ice it down



Ice down the outside and put a little in the glass of liquid.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Had enough of pitch and catch......shoulder is now killin me. Might have to ice it down





gobbleinwoods said:


> Ice down the outside and put a little in the glass of liquid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ice down the outside and put a little in the glass of liquid.





Hooked On Quack said:


>



Dead on the money!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

It actually loosens up a little after some warm up time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It actually loosens up a little after some warm up time.





Chiefbro = candybutt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

I am a goober.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Bricketts cookin got to go and put some burgers on


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Quack!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack!!!!!



You got to get up here QUICK not QUACK these yard birds are eatin up my winter feed


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro = candybutt



When it comes to pain.....yes I have a low tolerance to it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am a goober.





rhbama3 said:


> Quack!!!!!







Whaaaaaaaaaa???  


Pookie always wantin to   me.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaa???
> 
> 
> Pookie always wantin to   me.



But ya LOVE IT


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaa???
> 
> 
> Pookie always wantin to   me.



What'd you do this time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You got to get up here QUICK not QUACK these yard birds are eatin up my winter feed




MMMMMM, turkey 




Jeff C. said:


> What'd you do this time?





i dunno???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

You shootin birds again tomorrow, Quack?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You got to get up here QUICK not QUACK these yard birds are eatin up my winter feed



 you are killing me.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

According to the television schedule, GT is airing on FSN. I may have that channel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You shootin birds again tomorrow, Quack?




Yassir, was going back to Monticello,  but got a call on a HOT bird field right up the road !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> According to the television schedule, GT is airing on FSN. I may have that channel.





FSN ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, was going back to Monticello,  but got a call on a HOT bird field right up the road !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fox Sports News

This applies to me:

"If you have DISH Network services you can find the Fox Sports channels beginning on channel 411 up to channel 436. The Fox Sports channel you are looking for will be found in between those numbers. These numbers may vary based on location."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fox Sports News
> 
> This applies to me:
> 
> "If you have DISH Network services you can find the Fox Sports channels beginning on channel 411 up to channel 436. The Fox Sports channel you are looking for will be found in between those numbers. These numbers may vary based on location."






You sound like a recording . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Pookie ='s delete Quacks posts


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't even see my shoes, let alone flex one above my head . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

testing testing testing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Mebbe if I just took my shoe off and held it above my head ??


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

live from deer camp


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> testing testing testing





testiclestesticlestesticles


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> live from deer camp





Whatchaya'll eatin ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You sound like a recording . .



I copied and pasted it. 

#8 Baylor vs Buffalo @ 8:00 pm on ESPN


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

got a pork loin going and baked beans


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't even see my shoes, let alone flex one above my head . .



Quack = not flexible


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

I said loin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm hawngray.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

good chance i'll drink too much and not get up and hunt in the morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie ='s delete Quacks posts



No wonder I couldn't find it. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll eatin ??



Chikin faheetas


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2014)

don't plan on hunting tomorrow afternoon; hanging at camp watching football and may even drinking another beer or 17


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> got a pork loin going and baked beans



Sounds good!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2014)

beef nacho's with a side of jalapeno poppers. I iz full!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Cincinnati beatin the slop out of Toledo 27-0


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie eatin . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 804751


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2014)

MizT and Jag crackin up, Quack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT and Jag crackin up, Quack.





I'm here for ya bra !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Pookie ='s Killer Delete


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 12, 2014)

Moo


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

Major thunder/lightening in da 310750079area!
Wobert are you riding around my neck of da woods?!?!
One hit plumb shook da house!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Major thunder/lightening in da 310750079area!
> Wobert are you riding around my neck of da woods?!?!
> One hit plumb shook da house!



Nope, but i saw the lightning in the distance.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, but i saw the lightning in the distance.


It looks like it is just settin here, not moving........... but that's ok, we need it, just wish I coulda had my shower & in da bed listening to da "boom" while I drifted off to sleep..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It looks like it is just settin here, not moving........... but that's ok, we need it, just wish I coulda had my shower & in da bed listening to da "boom" while I drifted off to sleep..........



Yeah, i just looked at the radar and we don't have anything around here anymore.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie ='s delete Quacks posts





Jeff C. said:


> No wonder I couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Chikin faheetas





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie ='s Killer Delete


Quack = Drunk, and needs to go to bed!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!...........Hope you got an accurate count on them cows!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Mr. Charlie!!...........Hope you got an accurate count on them cows!!



Between buying some and selling some, I dont know how many I am susposed to have.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I could bring my lodge to stay in.



Nice I want one


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

What's up Wycliff?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Nice I want one


I'm so glad it sez you are from Martinez, every time I see your name I think "OOoohhhnooo, Uncle Wycliff has found me & my friends"!!!!!  that is meant as a compliment, I love my Mama's brothers and he is/was (still living) a big *cut up* kind of guy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quack = Drunk, and needs to go to bed!!


_*really??*_


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2014)

Working on my day off as usual


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Between buying some and selling some, I dont know how many I am susposed to have.


Inventory control is crucial to make a profit!!..........Get on it!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

It's all in the paper work, just got to get it out tomorrow and figure it out.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Wycliff= Making extry money.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> _*really??*_


Can you argue with me on that point??

Love ya Darlin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Inventory control is crucial to make a profit!!..........Get on it!!


I wonder if hdm03 would help him count cows? I've about given up on him fixing the clock.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Can you argue with me on that point??
> 
> Love ya Darlin!!


me?argue? Neva, I trust your judgement!
Love you & Tag too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2014)

Quack + alkiehol + posting ='s pizzed off Pookie


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2014)

^^


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2014)

Good mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good mornin



morning Wycliff,  I gave up on the white screen going away and went to watch the TV and fell back to sleep.   but the coffee is now brewed and ready to be drink, drank, drunk


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack + alkiehol + posting ='s pizzed off Pookie



Quack = #1 IDJIT KANG     

I got out while the gettin was good! 



Wycliff said:


> Good mornin



Mornin Wy!



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Wycliff,  I gave up on the white screen going away and went to watch the TV and fell back to sleep.   but the coffee is now brewed and ready to be drink, drank, drunk



Mornin gobble.......

The coffee enabled me to _almost_ complete my 2013 taxes this mornin.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2014)

Good Morning to all of you drivelers.  I felt lazy this morning.  Been up a few hours now but I ate breakfast, read the newspaper, washed some dishes, a few other odd and ends, and finally cut this computer on a few minutes ago.

Now, I need to take a 40-pounder, shave, shower, and shine my shoes before driving up to the country and checking on my property today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = #1 IDJIT KANG
> 
> I got out while the gettin was good!
> 
> ...



If it doesn't have a coffee cup stain, then they are not complete.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = #1 IDJIT KANG
> 
> I got out while the gettin was good!
> 
> ...




Dang, Jeff, you are doing a lot better than I am then.  I plan to work all day tomorrow on mine in hopes of speeding things up a bit.


----------



## cramer (Sep 13, 2014)

mornin' fellers
I was hunting coffee on the wrong driveler
time for my aerobics


----------



## cramer (Sep 13, 2014)

oh yeah - wifey finally made the peach upside down cake
it was a great way to use fresh peaches and did not last long
next time I'm gonna have to drop some off with Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If it doesn't have a coffee cup stain, then they are not complete.



Still workin on it, but tryin my best to avoid it since I'm doing it MS Word. Didn't feel like creating a spread sheet......just typing out the necessary info and sending to CPA. I'll keep all the back up receipts.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, Jeff, you are doing a lot better than I am then.  I plan to work all day tomorrow on mine in hopes of speeding things up a bit.



Actually, I derived my motivation from you're procrastination! 



cramer said:


> oh yeah - wifey finally made the peach upside down cake
> it was a great way to use fresh peaches and did not last long
> next time I'm gonna have to drop some off with Chief



  

Mornin cramer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2014)

cramer said:


> oh yeah - wifey finally made the peach upside down cake
> it was a great way to use fresh peaches and did not last long
> next time I'm gonna have to drop some off with Chief



Don't forget the coffee maker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget the coffee maker.



Yeah...I've got the Irish cream.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was laughin at this ^^^^^ not sure bout Mud.....



I was wasting time. Didn't meet the girls till 5. Went shopping and spent money to waste time. Facepalm.

Mronin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2014)

Change of plans, got a invite to a hot field not far from the shack !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Change of plans, got a invite to a hot field not far from the shack !!



Find some shade and get a good lead on the bird, Quack! 
Did you ever get Suzie trained to retreive doves? She had the bucket lid frisbee down pat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Find some shade and get a good lead on the bird, Quack!
> Did you ever get Suzie trained to retreive doves? She had the bucket lid frisbee down pat.






There ain't no shade on this field. 


Sue's too hyper, she can't be still, I usually turn her loose after the hunt to find lost birds.

First time this fields been shot, it was wrapped up yesterday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 13, 2014)

Quack, you didnt know boutmy girl friend and 3 kids?  Iv told everyone before.  You need to start reading back
  Seen 3 deer this morning.  Small doe big doe and a 4point.  Wanted to fling a stick at the big doe but it just didnt happen


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack, you didnt know boutmy girl friend and 3 kids?  Iv told everyone before.  You need to start reading back
> Seen 3 deer this morning.  Small doe big doe and a 4point.  Wanted to fling a stick at the big doe but it just didnt happen


 AND that they are *mixed*..........
 I felt sure you were gonna get one this morning!!!  You ruint my "gut feeling" thang!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> AND that they are *mixed*..........
> I felt sure you were gonna get one this morning!!!  You ruint my "gut feeling" thang!



Yeah, i did too.  It was close.  My buddy i was hunting with said no small bucks.  Otherwise he would have gottn  stick for sure 20 yards broadside and in the open..  hard to pass up that meat    but gotta respect someones rules when hunting  with them.  Either way  it was FUN


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 13, 2014)

And keebs is right my other 3 kids mother is hispanic and africam american mix.  She aint much to look at but....  and lms dont care sooo..  and even better i aint paying her child support WOOT WOOT!  WINNING


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2014)

Georgia Southern makin me proud.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Georgia Southern makin me proud.



Join us in the sports forum on Quacks thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Afternoon, Charlie.
Man, i just feel violated looking at this putrid insect avatar.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2014)

Did someone lose an Avatar bet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Did someone lose an Avatar bet?



Yes, several someone's did. GSU gave them all they could handle, though!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2014)

I only made two Avy bets. Lost one and won one. Don't think I will make another one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Woohoo!!!!!
Daughter passed her personal trainer exam today!!!
Think this calls for a celebration dinner of fried skrimp and grouper fingers!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I only made two Avy bets. Lost one and won one. Don't think I will make another one.



Think i'm 1-2.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Woohoo!!!!!
> Daughter passed her personal trainer exam today!!!
> Think this calls for a celebration dinner of fried skrimp and grouper fingers!



Good deal Robert, I know you are proud.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm so glad it sez you are from Martinez, every time I see your name I think "OOoohhhnooo, Uncle Wycliff has found me & my friends"!!!!!  that is meant as a compliment, I love my Mama's brothers and he is/was (still living) a big *cut up* kind of guy!




That was my Dad's middle name


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2014)

Sure is a lot of tech fans showing support today


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Sure is a lot of tech fans showing support today



It ends at midnight friday.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2014)

GSU did a heck of a job........Dawgs; not so much


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2014)

Sat night and all is well


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It ends at midnight friday.



I like the sig line


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Sure is a lot of tech fans showing support today





rhbama3 said:


> It ends at midnight friday.





Wycliff said:


> I like the sig line


Well played Robert!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Georgia Southern makin me proud.





rhbama3 said:


> Join us in the sports forum on Quacks thread.






Man what a game !!!  Hats off to GSU !!!  We lucked out, but it's a W !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what a game !!!  Hats off to GSU !!!  We lucked out, but it's a W !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How was the dove shoot?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> How was the dove shoot?





PM sent. 






Ohhhhhhhhhhh and there were a bunch of Judges, LE, and politicians there, we didn't stay long after the shoot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> How was the dove shoot?


Went to bigox911's shoot today..........Lots of birds killed, just not by me!!

Shot 20 times killed 2 birds...........I have never professed to be a good wingshooter!!!

There where many that had way more shots than I did on the other side of the field!!..........Most were shot before they made it into range for me!!

Had a good time though!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Went to bigox911's shoot today..........Lots of birds killed, just not by me!!
> 
> Shot 20 times killed 2 birds...........I have never professed to be a good wingshooter!!!
> 
> ...








Excellent average . . 



Betcha Tucker picked up more birds than you shot !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Excellent average . .
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha Tucker picked up more birds than you shot !!


Tucker only picked up one of the birds I shot!!........It was too hot for him to be on a dove field!!..........It was too hot for me, and Elaine if you want to know the truth!!

As I said I have never professed to be wingshooter!!

I upped my personal average from one bird per box of shells to twoo!!

Tucker went to the area of the fall, but I had to show him where it was...........He was looking for a duck or pheasant!!!..........He hasn't ever picked up a dove!!........He stepped on it when he went out!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tucker only picked up one of the birds I shot!!........It was too hot for him to be on a dove field!!..........It was too hot for me, and Elaine if you want to know the truth!!
> 
> As I said I have never professed to be wingshooter!!
> 
> ...





I know DANG well Tucker has picked up a dove !!!  He picked up a couple of mine at Gregzzz!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know DANG well Tucker has picked up a dove !!!  He picked up a couple of mine at Gregzzz!!!


That was a long time ago!!, and all he has seen since then was ducks, and Pheasants!!

We had to show him the dove you shot at Gregzz!!..........He just didn't know what he was looking for today!!

BTW Looks Like you are Kang!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

Hope somebody gets some coffee going pretty quick.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2014)

Almost got another one in the books. Start day shift Monday Good morning everyone. where is gobblin with the coffe


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

I got some country ham and biscuits ready, all I need now is some coffee.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2014)

You think you could send me one of those biscuits


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

You want it with or without the country ham?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2014)

With would be great


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

How far are you from Adairville Ky? I don't need much of an excuse to head to Georgia.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2014)

You might want to pack lunch to too two


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah, it is a haul, we make the trip to Moultrie whenever we can. Lately that has not been often enough. Only made it 3 times this year.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2014)

See ya'll later I'm gone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2014)

The white screen got me at 3:30 so I went back to bed.  

But the coffee is freshly brewed and ready to be served.






might even throw in a biscuit this morning






what you want deer gravy too !!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Sep 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The white screen got me at 3:30 so I went back to bed.
> 
> But the coffee is freshly brewed and ready to be served.
> 
> ...




Now that's a great way to start the day


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2014)

Mornin kids......coffee with biskits and gravy. Great way to start a travel day, thanks gobble. 

Headin to Lafayette, La., but stoppin off in Bay St.Louis, Ms. at one of my buds for some homemade Gumbo, boiled fresh blue crabs, and shrimp that he catches himself. Might even be some fried fish and shrimp too, who knows? 

Gonna be a good day, all in all !!!   





Boooooooooo.....on a few calls by the Ref's yesterday!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2014)

Happy NFL Sunday!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2014)

GEAUX Saints!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



hom03 = cheers for Browns


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2014)

CYL!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2014)

moanin....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2014)

Howdy Bama!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2014)

bye Chief-O

howdy hom and bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2014)

Gobble and clock tinkerer.
I reckon my job for the day is to fix the deep freezer again. Looks like the defrost has quit working.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

Sunday afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2014)

Rise Up!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

You talking to me hdm?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes sir; please stand up


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2014)

thanks in advance


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2014)

and I flopped here two; too; to; 2; tu-tu; toot


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes sir; please stand up



I am standing up, quit making hurtful jokes about my Height.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2014)

Well that was ugly........at least the Saints lost.......again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2014)

Headed into work, nuttin to do, all operations down.

Off next 2 days !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed into work, nuttin to do, all operations down.
> 
> Off next 2 days !!



Is Chalkmine Charlie down too?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2014)

gonna be a chalk shortage


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Is Chalkmine Charlie down too?




CC is nappin, he enjoys the quiet when erythang's down !!





hdm03 said:


> gonna be a chalk shortage





Can't compete with our operation in Brazil, they can mine it, process it, and ship it over here cheaper than we can.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> CC is nappin, he enjoys the quiet when erythang's down !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they don't have safety meetings on Toosday?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Because they don't have safety meetings on Toosday?





Don't think their too concerned 'bout safety over there !!




No such thing as MSHA in every nook and crany.





Dwag fanzzz are mighty quiet . .


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats on your win this weekend Mil.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Congrats on your win this weekend Mil.





We still suck, but I'll take it.



Was sho pullin for ya'll Charlie, can't beat bad luck, shoulda been a win for the dogzzz.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2014)

Boss + dogz = upsot


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

Be safe out there tonight Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Be safe out there tonight Quack.





Will do, hope you get some sleep !


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

Sleep evades me. Might try to sneak up on it tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2014)

"Loction!!"


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh yeahhhhhh, just 3 mo hours !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

You can make it Quack.

For those facing a Moanday morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2014)

Morning GW !!!  Waiting on Uncle EE to arrive . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy "Moanday" morning to all of you drivelers.

Gobblin, thank you for serving up a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee early this morning because I need it to get wide awake today.  It seems like my body is aching all over this morning and I surely haven't done anything to make it feel that way.   Age must be catching up with me fast.     

I think that I will stop by Quack's "location", "location" "location" shown up above and  my aches and pains away today.      

Dang, it looks like that I am the "KANG" OF THE HILL THIS MORNING !!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Morning folks.  It sure is monday.

Had some very pleasant visitors this weekend at the house.  Had a good time talking with em. 

I feel like I got ran over by a Mack truck today.  Went to bed wit a headache


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

morning folks.......today is my Wednesday


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

Happy Hump Day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm, where you got errbody caged up?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 15, 2014)

HFH had fun with the witnesses.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2014)

Morning, i survived another weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

mud, you get stuck in da mud this weekend?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, you get stuck in da mud this weekend?



No, i made it, didnt win but had a good time.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

mud = loser


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

po lil fella


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

All my teams lost this weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All my teams lost this weekend.



it was a crappy sports weekend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All my teams lost this weekend.



B it was your birfaday weekend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

quack ignored me Saturday, kinda hurt my emotions


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2014)

My fault, new track, never laid eyes on it and didnt know where the finish line was. Actually  let out of the gas before i broke the finish line. Didnt even look at it till i pulled up. Dumb on my part.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

mud=not a thinker


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

mud = full of excuses


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm = ready for lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

slow in here today and im in too good a mood.  Gonna venture into te political forum and find something to get mad about.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud = full of excuses


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

where keebs is be hidin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

im back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

and im all alone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

didnt get mad in teh political forum.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm, gonna drank more beer so you can pick up women folks?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.  It sure is monday.
> 
> Had some very pleasant visitors this weekend at the house.  Had a good time talking with em.
> 
> I feel like I got ran over by a Mack truck today.  Went to bed wit a headache


had fun too!  Love the way little Gage wiggles around!
but I bought the wrong size liner for that kennel!
Morning!  
Worked too hard putting stuff up yesterday and am flat dragging this morning, think it must be this front or something, got my sinus's in rare form!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

Folks, just a note to remind everyone to pay extra attention to their surroundings for snakes. I`m being kept up to date of a woodswise gentleman who let his guard down Saturday as he trimmed up around a deerstand and took a very severe bite just above his boot by a large canebrake-timber rattler. He`s still in the hospital in serious condition. 

With peanuts starting to get pulled, there will be more movement than normal as snakes get pushed out of their homes. Be mindful.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

rare moment at work to do a 



hope the weather breaks keebsisstoppedup

mud is a quick finisher

boomboom toured the pf

MsH's teams like mud stopped short of the goal line.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, just a note to remind everyone to pay extra attention to their surroundings for snakes. I`m being kept up to date of a woodswise gentleman who let his guard down Saturday as he trimmed up around a deerstand and took a very severe bite just above his boot by a large canebrake-timber rattler. He`s still in the hospital in serious condition.
> 
> With peanuts starting to get pulled, there will be more movement than normal as snakes get pushed out of their homes. Be mindful.


 dang, hate to hear that............ but since this last one, yeah, I've been watching as I go down to feed the horses & such. 's for your friend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dang, hate to hear that............ but since this last one, yeah, I've been watching as I go down to feed the horses & such. 's for your friend.





Thanks, Keebs. I don`t know him, he`s a friend of a friend and this happened in Missisippi Saturday. Hopefully, he will pull through, and with no complications. 

This a good reminder for me as well. I`m the worst in the world about walkin` outside around the house here at night, barefooted. And right in the same places where I have either killed or removed diamondbacks, canebrakes, and one copperhead. And in just the past month escorted a huge canebrake safely across the road 100 yards down from the house. 

I`ll get the big bite myself one day, I feel sure of it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> had fun too!  Love the way little Gage wiggles around!
> but I bought the wrong size liner for that kennel!
> Morning!
> Worked too hard putting stuff up yesterday and am flat dragging this morning, think it must be this front or something, got my sinus's in rare form!


  i gave you the  measurements silly. 
His wiggling is cute.... Till your trying to feed him 


Nicodemus said:


> Folks, just a note to remind everyone to pay extra attention to their surroundings for snakes. I`m being kept up to date of a woodswise gentleman who let his guard down Saturday as he trimmed up around a deerstand and took a very severe bite just above his boot by a large canebrake-timber rattler. He`s still in the hospital in serious condition.
> 
> With peanuts starting to get pulled, there will be more movement than normal as snakes get pushed out of their homes. Be mindful.



dang, hope the fella makes a quick recovery.  Walking into the stand Sat morning I was thinking about snakes the while time.  Walking in grass waist high made me a bit nervous


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, just a note to remind everyone to pay extra attention to their surroundings for snakes. I`m being kept up to date of a woodswise gentleman who let his guard down Saturday as he trimmed up around a deerstand and took a very severe bite just above his boot by a large canebrake-timber rattler. He`s still in the hospital in serious condition.
> 
> With peanuts starting to get pulled, there will be more movement than normal as snakes get pushed out of their homes. Be mindful.



good advice!!! I gave a copperhead a pass in the wild this weekend,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i gave you the  measurements silly.


 yeah, but I must have gotten it off the wrong stack or either the clerk should have told me to go DOWN a size the that size kennell......... duh.......... oh well, hope it snows, it'll make a GREAT board for that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, but I must have gotten it off the wrong stack or either the clerk should have told me to go DOWN a size the that size kennell......... duh.......... oh well, hope it snows, it'll make a GREAT board for that!



any chance you can heat it up conform it and MAKE it fit?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> any chance you can heat it up conform it and MAKE it fit?


nope, nada, ain't happening.............. I'll figure out something else to do with it or save my receipt & take it back......... one day.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, nada, ain't happening.............. I'll figure out something else to do with it or save my receipt & take it back......... one day.....



maybe put sweetfeed in it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

any of yall every get nervous/anxious for no reason?  I got the shakes and feel real anxious


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> any chance you can heat it up conform it and MAKE it fit?


they have a store in Tifton!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe put sweetfeed in it?


:no :no: .......... uuuhhh, never mind................ 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> any of yall every get nervous/anxious for no reason?  I got the shakes and feel real anxious


yep, that's why I keep xanax on hand.  weird feeling...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :no :no: .......... uuuhhh, never mind................
> 
> yep, that's why I keep xanax on hand.  weird feeling...........



doesnt happen to me vry often but your right, it is a weird feeling.  I dont like it not one bit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> any of yall every get nervous/anxious for no reason?  I got the shakes and feel real anxious



You need to eat sompin.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need to eat sompin.


 that's what I used to do & see where it got me?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need to eat sompin.



i did, it didnt help.  I cant explain it.  Its almost like to much energy or something..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i did, it didnt help.  I cant explain it.  Its almost like to much energy or something..


yep.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep.



anxiety?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i did, it didnt help.  I cant explain it.  Its almost like to much energy or something..



Panic attach.  CALM DOWN. Tink Happy Toughts.



 <--------- Arby's roast beast Gyro.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> any of yall every get nervous/anxious for no reason?  I got the shakes and feel real anxious





Sounds like you got hookworms. Swaller a big plug of chaw, wait 2 minutes then swaller one more. That second one is of utmost importance.

You`ll be alright then.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anxiety?


yep.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Panic attach.  CALM DOWN. Tink Happy Toughts.
> 
> 
> 
> <--------- Arby's roast beast Gyro.


Happy Thoughts...........
Is the Gyro good?  I always get the reg. roast beef, love'em!


Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you got hookworms. Swaller a big plug of chaw, wait 2 minutes then swaller one more. That second one is of utmost importance.
> 
> You`ll be alright then.


  Bad Nic, BAD!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you got hookworms. Swaller a big plug of chaw, wait 2 minutes then swaller one more. That second one is of utmost importance.
> 
> You`ll be alright then.



Next your gonna tell em to take a double dose or castor oil


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Next your gonna tell em to take a double dose or castor oil





Son, you`d heap rather drink that castor oil than take two big swallers of baccer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Son, you`d heap rather drink that castor oil than take two big swallers of baccer.



same results, different ends


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you got hookworms. Swaller a big plug of chaw, wait 2 minutes then swaller one more. That second one is of utmost importance.
> 
> You`ll be alright then.





Keebs said:


> yep.
> 
> Happy Thoughts...........
> Is the Gyro good?  I always get the reg. roast beef, love'em!
> ...



The Gyro is most excellent.  It's huge. I get two meals out of one.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The Gyro is most excellent.  It's huge. I get two meals out of one.


I may have to break down & try one next time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Anybody seen Crickett


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody seen Crickett



i asked this the other day.  i dont think anyone replied


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you got hookworms. Swaller a big plug of chaw, wait 2 minutes then swaller one more. That second one is of utmost importance.
> 
> You`ll be alright then.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody seen Crickett





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i asked this the other day.  i dont think anyone replied


 nope........ ain't seen her............. and she don't do FB........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i asked this the other day.  i dont think anyone replied


 where's your phone?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where's your phone?



I put it on alarm only at night.. forgot to turn the volume back on


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I put it on alarm only at night.. forgot to turn the volume back on


 idjit..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where's your phone?



If you cant get in touch with me on my phone call work i always answer it..

I checked my voice mail.  3 voicemails from mud, 1 from keebs


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If you cant get in touch with me on my phone call work i always answer it..
> 
> I checked my voice mail.  3 voicemails from mud, 1 from keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

mud = stalking hfh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud = stalking hfh



Have you seen me?  Can you blame him?


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody seen Crickett



Saw her at Ingle's Friday; she told me hey, I knew what she meant.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

you da man Hto to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you da man Hto to



I was wondering if he sid hey back and if he did, f she knew what it meant


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was wondering if he sid hey back and if he did, f she knew what it meant



WOW, hello Cpt. typo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WOW, hello Cpt. typo



It happens to the best of us Louie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All my teams lost this weekend.










havin_fun_huntin said:


> any of yall every get nervous/anxious for no reason?  I got the shakes and feel real anxious





I'm betting/thinking it happens when you encounter a new "friend" at the park in beautiful Tifton ??




Keebs said:


> nope........ ain't seen her............. and she don't do FB........





Yes she does too !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm betting/thinking it happens when you encounter a new "friend" at the park in beautiful Tifton ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes she does too !!!


 only stawlkers like you would remember that...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> only stawlkers like you would remember that...........



  i remembered too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



He's got inventory. Pay attention.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i remembered too





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's got inventory. Pay attention.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

hfh found himself a new man friend at the park


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh found himself a new man friend at the park






Ifn he ain't givin it away, mebbe he can make next months house payment.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ifn he ain't givin it away, mebbe he can make next months house payment.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Boys


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

Self moderate!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

I made it! 
Ya'll have a good un.
No cannonball today. Looks like rain.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boys


I know, right?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I made it!
> Ya'll have a good un.
> No cannonball today. Looks like rain.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Self moderate!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


>





Make em do right, Keebs. I`m just flyin` by right now.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Make em do right, Keebs. I`m just flyin` by right now.


I think they mind Mandy better'n they do me..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

that quack and hdm cant act right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Self moderate!!






I WAS !!! 



Pookie slapped me around the other day, tryin to do betta !! 



Wife's not feeling well, gotta run.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs


Hiya Charlie!  Man, you oughta be here right now........... Hardy Farms Boiled peanuts.........


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs gonna make Charlie angry......very angry


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!  Man, you oughta be here right now........... Hardy Farms Boiled peanuts.........





I totally surrounded by peanuts, and they gonna start pullin` em any day now...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Keebs gonna make Charlie angry......very angry


nope, still got him a case of'em waiting on him!


Nicodemus said:


> I totally surrounded by peanuts, and they gonna start pullin` em any day now...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2014)

That will be enough talk about Peanuts.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

I love Pnuts


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

figures


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That will be enough talk about Peanuts.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I love Pnuts





hdm03 said:


> figures


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2014)

I went back and  tried to catch up on the happenings of earlier today, and dang, all I see is something about having the jitters, and then something about the "park' etc. etc.  Wow, just Wow !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh, I forgot, I used to set around and wonder about some of you BUT now I just sit around !!!!   


Dang, something must NOT be right because I was the ""KANG"" at 4:35 AM this morning and here I am "KANG"again at 3:42 PM.  I think that I have reached my quota for the year now.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I went back and  tried to catch up on the happenings of earlier today and dang, all I see is something about having the jitters, and then something about the "park' etc. etc.  Wow, just Wow !!!



yeah; apparently has a new "friend".....they met in the park


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

now he's like a little school girl and feels all jittery


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2014)

I am just glad that I live farther North of the gnat line and I don't have to worry about being jittery or anything about any park etc.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh Lawd, now da neighber has a bulldozer or excavator whatever you call it ripping up his driveway. It's a long driveway too. The noice is repulsive and the ground is moving under me. I really need to move to the country.
There was nothing wrong with his driveway.
All I can figure is it was asphalt and he wants it concrete to match his new pool.maybe Sinclair is my neighber.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd, now da neighber has a bulldozer or excavator whatever you call it ripping up his driveway. It's a long driveway too. The noice is repulsive and the ground is moving under me. I really need to move to the country.
> There was nothing wrong with his driveway.
> All I can figure is it was asphalt and he wants it concrete to match his new pool.maybe Sinclair is my neighber.




Mrs. H, if Sinclair is really your neighbor, then you better have a LARGE supply of EW & DC because I think that you are going to be needing it soon !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd, now da neighber has a bulldozer or excavator whatever you call it ripping up his driveway. It's a long driveway too. The noice is repulsive and the ground is moving under me. I really need to move to the country.
> There was nothing wrong with his driveway.
> All I can figure is it was asphalt and he wants it concrete to match his new pool.maybe Sinclair is my neighber.


I know where a small lot just came available!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know where a small lot just came available!





How many acres? And how much?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know where a small lot just came available!



And that's right where I want to be.
But.............I want Land, lots of Land.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How many acres? And how much?



Git.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How many acres? And how much?


not near enough for you..................


mrs. hornet22 said:


> And that's right where I want to be.
> But.............I want Land, lots of Land.


but, but, but, it could be a *starter* place............... 


hdm03 said:


> Mud?


oh snap, I don't care who ya are, that's funny!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just passing thru looking for chinese spambots. Y'all seen any suspicious characters arou........ never mind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git.




Sound my sweet old Grandma!  



Keebs said:


> not near enough for you..................
> 
> but, but, but, it could be a *starter* place...............
> 
> oh snap, I don't care who ya are, that's funny!





All I want it 20,000 acres, with my closest neighbor 30 miles away.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud?





Nicodemus said:


> Sound my sweet old Grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dont want much do ya Nic?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just passing thru looking for chinese spambots. Y'all seen any suspicious characters arou........ never mind.


want me to make you a list?


Nicodemus said:


> Sound my sweet old Grandma!
> 
> All I want it 20,000 acres, with my closest neighbor 30 miles away.


you ain't gonna find that any where over here............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

My Wednesday is almost over with


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

can't decide which chin i like the best


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> can't decide which chin i like the best



uhh, DO WHAT??!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> uhh, DO WHAT??!


NOOOooooooooooo, don't ask him........... think "Sheldon"!!!!!

ok, I'm outta heah!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

chin, shin, one is flabby the other is hard.


----------



## mattech (Sep 15, 2014)

What happened to the billy thread?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> What happened to the billy thread?



It's ova thera -------------------------^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Welp.... it's passed quitting time, and they still haulin.Lawd the noice.
Thank Heavens for EW n DC. You were right Eagle Eye.


----------



## mattech (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's ova thera -------------------------^



Thanks. Most women ain't that good with directions.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Im hurr


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im hurr



You da man,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You da man,



Thanks for noticing.  And i werent even tryin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Be floodin here at 31010.  Sun is shining and it thundering and lightening


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Lawd have mercy on me, they got lights on that stupid bulldozer.I hate neighbers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd have mercy on me, they got lights on that stupid bulldozer.I hate neighbers.



In a lil while yall gonna be livin in Gods country, south ga,  and not have to worry about no stinking neighbors


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Gobble be hurr with me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd have mercy on me, they got lights on that stupid bulldozer.I hate neighbers.



So they are able to work into the night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gobble be hurr with me



Be Here Now!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

where am I?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

don't look now but hdmono is here to, tu, two, teaux, too


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

look over therra


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

I see Bama down there......go Jackets!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 15, 2014)

Hdm how was your wed. Day?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> look over therra



some directions


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

It was super.........how was the park?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> some directions



Learned them from Mrs H22


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

getting hungry


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2014)

cooking sliced chicken breast with garlic and then gonna smother it with a jar of alfredo sauce. Got some rotelli pasta cooking, and got a pack of cream pea's cooking with a big ol slab of pork skin bacon simmering in it. 
Oh man, we are eating good tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> It was super.........how was the park?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

I guess I'll go out and get me something.  Some were that has a bar and TV......the wife is travelling this week; so what are the latest pick-up lines now that will get me lucky?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I guess I'll go out and get me something.  Some were that has a bar and TV......the wife is travelling this week; so what are the latest pick-up lines now that will get me lucky?



Ever been to the park?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

maybe I should go to golden corral......see some of Mud's people


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ever been to the park?



I'm not sure if we have any good parks like that in Forsyth county like HFH does in Tifton........Tifton is beautiful........Forsyth co is straight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I guess I'll go out and get me something.  Some were that has a bar and TV......the wife is travelling this week; so what are the latest pick-up lines now that will get me lucky?



Tell em You said Hey. They'll know what it mesns,.
Hey, it worked hor H22


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell em You said Hey. They'll know what it mesns,.
> Hey, it worked hor H22



Dang that's right.......H22 said it works great on chicks that you gettin' on the side......the wife usually doesn't know what it means


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I guess I'll go out and get me something.  Some were that has a bar and TV......the wife is travelling this week; so what are the latest pick-up lines now that will get me lucky?





Tip your hat at em and smile.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Tip your hat at em and smile.



I don't need the whole place trying to get in my truck when I leave.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

The big truck just left wiff his 2000000 load, Gawd I hope he's thu.beep beep beep, ground movin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I don't need the whole place trying to get in my truck when I leave.......





  You owe me a screen cleanin` now!  


That might work now, but 35 years ago, the Ladies down here LOVED it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Dang that's right.......H22 said it works great on chicks that you gettin' on the side......the wife usually doesn't know what it means



H22 just goes to the store and says, Hey. He said that's all it takes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I don't need the whole place trying to get in my truck when I leave.......



You just can't hide money. Better take the refurbished school bus. Chicks love a bus.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Watch ya'll. Them billy boys gonna come up in hera and try to shut us down.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Watch ya'll. Them billy boys gonna come up in hera and try to shut us down.



Combine the two and you'll have the most bi-polar thread on the internet.


----------



## mattech (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks again. For the directions Mrs hornet.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

Crap.......I've got a truck load and a bus full outside now.......it's been a while; what should I do now?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Crap.......I've got a truck load and a bus full outside now.......it's been a while; what should I do now?



sneak out back , call a taxi and leave. They'll get bored and burn the bus. It was a money pit anyway.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

Shouldn't have taken Nic's advice.........I wish HFH was hear to weed through a few of them


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> sneak out back , call a taxi and leave. They'll get bored and burn the bus. It was a money pit anyway.



Finally someone shows up with some good advice..............I may have to take one of them; she just mentioned that she get a nice SS check


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Finally someone shows up with some good advice..............I may have to take one of them; she just mentioned that she get a nice SS check



She's just trying to impress you. People do that at a bar when they are picking out their next human sacrifice.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Combine the two and you'll have the most bi-polar thread on the internet.



Is that a challenge????


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Bama; I know I can always trust a GT fan like yourself


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Is that a challenge????





Ya`ll be nice.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Is that a challenge????


sure. What can you do in 6 posts?


hdm03 said:


> Thanks Bama; I know I can always trust a GT fan like yourself


Yes...... yes you can.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Is that a challenge????


No!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Man, mods in a diamond formation!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, mods in a diamond formation!!!



Yep; I am all over this


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

Ya'll are welcome


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, mods in a diamond formation!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> sure. What can you do in 6 posts?




I`ve seen more than one go down in flames, and get shown the door in less than 6 posts.  


More than once.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve seen more than one go down in flames, and get shown the door in less than 6 posts.
> 
> 
> More than once.


I've seen em go down with one post!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've seen em go down with one post!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've seen em go down with one post!!





Nicodemus said:


>



I think it is time for HDM03 to start a new one..........He ain't done so well with the clock, but he may be able to get this one right!!


----------

